# Derek Chauvin found guilty on all charges



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

He better hope they put him in Solitary, he won't last long in Gen Pop!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damn right


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That's good shit. Nice to see proper justice doled out in such a situation. Besides, it did seem really obvious, and the quick turnaround only proved that.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Today was a good day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Good. It's not justice, it's accountability.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Good riddance to bad rubbish. He hasn't been sentenced yet I'm assuming?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> Good riddance to bad rubbish. He hasn't been sentenced yet I'm assuming?


Usually like 2 weeks later they have the "sentencing hearing." If the death penalty is an option, then the jury will have to decide on that...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The crowds and politicians who told the jury how to think will be grounds for appeal


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^ ooooh controversial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> The crowds and politicians who told the jury how to think will be grounds for appeal


If their is an appeal hopefully it fails. I mean immediately the defense played the video multiple times. To say Maxine Waters comments had more weight than seeing the video multiple times and his own police brethren speak against, seems like a stretch to call a mistrial.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

he will 100% appeal. the fact the decision has an influence on if there will or will not be riots is enough reason to appeal.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The poor guy never had a chance. Newspapers were threatening to dox jurors. Politicians were calling for violence. The fix was in.

He'll get a mistrial, but there's nothing to stop a repeat of what just happened. Only complete juror anonymity could bring about justice, and that's impossible.

The best thing that could happen now is for police officers in left-wing cities across America to stand down. Give the left exactly what they want, and then sit back and watch it all burn.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

What a dumb verdict. The dude OD'ed. There's no possible way you can give anyone a 2nd degree murder charge with that many drugs in the victim's system


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The poor guy never had a chance. Newspapers were threatening to dox jurors. Politicians were calling for violence. The fix was in.
> 
> He'll get a mistrial, but there's nothing to stop a repeat of what just happened. Only complete juror anonymity could bring about justice, and that's impossible.
> 
> The best thing that could happen now is for police officers in left-wing cities across America to stand down. Give the left exactly what they want, and then sit back and watch it all burn.


I still don't understand what BLM even wants? You have 5% of the population (black males ages 14-40) committing > 50% of all violent crime that happens in the US. 5% doing > 50% of the serious crime, and in 95% of the cases, their victims are another black person.

So do you just want the police to stop trying to prevent the 5% from destroying their own neighborhoods? I'm sure every police officer would love to not patrol any black neighborhoods in the US. And if I were the police, that's what I'd do. Let those communities fend for themselves. 

The police aren't perfect. Nobody. Mistakes do happen. But when you raise hell as a community for like 4 or 5 people that are wrongly shot, and somehow ignore DAILY murders, every single day, which will only get WORSE if the cops aren't allowed to do their jobs, I don't know what to tell you.

I moved out of a liberal shithole state of Illinois to get away from these idiots. And thankfully in Florida, we don't have a lot of problems. We give the police in my town the confidence to bust heads black, white, latin, doesn't matter. Don't want to get beaten up by the police? Obey their commands. It's that simple. Don't be an asshole, even if the cops are.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I still don't understand what BLM even wants? You have 5% of the population (black males ages 14-40) committing > 50% of all violent crime that happens in the US. 5% doing > 50% of the serious crime, and in 95% of the cases, their victims are another black person.


systemic racism = the reason that happens is white supremacy.





> So do you just want the police to stop trying to prevent the 5% from destroying their own neighborhoods? I'm sure every police officer would love to not patrol any black neighborhoods in the US. And if I were the police, that's what I'd do. Let those communities fend for themselves.


again, it will still be seen as systemic racism.



> The police aren't perfect. Nobody. Mistakes do happen. But when you raise hell as a community for like 4 or 5 people that are wrongly shot, and somehow ignore DAILY murders, every single day, which will only get WORSE if the cops aren't allowed to do their jobs, I don't know what to tell you.


Daniel Shaver's shooting from police had 10% maybe of the coverage Floyd's did and thats being generous. No murals, no 27 million for the family, no riots and the police who shot him was acquitted of all charges, allowed to medically retire, and gets a fat check every month for PTSD diagnoses that American tax payers are paying for. Daniel Shaver was white however so it doesn't fit the narrative of oppression.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

BLM as predicted, still rioting, still being violent, still destroying property regardless of the verdict


















^
not sure if this one had anything to do with the trial but this man threw acid chemicals or bleach into the police officer's face.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

life long criminal wouldnt follow directions kept resisting stuck a gun in a pregnant womens belly after breaking into her house but lets make him a hero because he died of cardiac arrest from drugs


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> life long criminal wouldnt follow directions kept resisting stuck a gun in a pregnant womens belly after breaking into her house but lets make him a hero because he died of cardiac arrest from drugs


Nobody thinks George Floyd is a hero mate, it's about taking accountability for police brutality and letting the cops face justice. Floyd was a piece of shit criminal but he died from a corrupt system.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Taking a knee to terrorist ..it's a sad day this was far from a fair trial ...this was nothing a but a show..hopefully police will have balls and do a mass walkout


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> life long criminal wouldnt follow directions kept resisting stuck a gun in a pregnant womens belly after breaking into her house but lets make him a hero because he died of cardiac arrest from drugs


Stop being an idiot.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The only people I feel bad for are Minneapolis residents who are seeing their property values plummet bc their govt has ceded control to anarchists.

Portland, Seattle, Minneapolis used to be beautiful cities. They are now on the verge of becoming 3rd world shitholes


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Taking a knee to terrorist ..it's a sad day this was far from a fair trial ...this was nothing a but a show..hopefully police will have balls and do a mass walkout


You really need to look up the definition of terrorist.

The police will be happy this piece of crap is gone from the force.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

mdinca said:


> You really need to look up the definition of terrorist.
> 
> The police will be happy this piece of crap is gone from the force.


I'd say burning .looting and threatening people with violence to get what they want is the text book definition

This isn't even about a guy being guilty or not it's about what was done to get the result

This isn't justice this is a slippery slope


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No one thinking with an unbiased mind would say thats murder 2. Its just not. Thats an intimidated jury. I thought manslaughter was fair.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

This is nothing but an intimidated jury. Only a moron wouldn't find reasonable doubt. Chauvin will appeal on these grounds and the charges will be over turned. Mark my words.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

A suitable verdict however I would've only sentenced him guilty to second degree manslaughter. Murder usually is fixated on intent to kill and varies by degrees or organization and mindset.

Hopefully this closes a chapter. Not that it matters, this didn't actually solve police brutality in the end anyways because this trial was never really about that, which was the main problem most should've taken away with this.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

mdinca said:


> You really need to look up the definition of terrorist.
> 
> The police will be happy this piece of crap is gone from the force.


any jurors on the panel who would have not voted against Chauvin would likely be identified by woke twitter, doxed, cancelled and/or threatened. hard to say this was a fair trial when so much media pressure and interest is involved and the "wrong" decision could possibly lead to terrorist attacks from rioters.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Krin said:


> any jurors on the panel who would have not voted against Chauvin would likely be identified by woke twitter, doxed, cancelled and/or threatened. hard to say this was a fair trial when so much media pressure and interest is involved and the "wrong" decision could possibly lead to terrorist attacks from rioters.


Exactly, one of the defences witnesses had his house doused in pig blood and they left the pig heads on his porch and he was just a witness. Imagine what the woke mob would do to a juror?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Exactly, one of the defences witnesses had his house doused in pig blood and they left the pig heads on his porch and he was just a witness. Imagine what the woke mob would do to a juror?


yes, the use-of-force expert. 

the funny part is he didn't even live at the home they targeted. he was listed to but someone else had already moved in. So they attacked an innocent person's home.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Let's be real the result was never going to be in doubt, the whole thing was caught on camera. You'd have to be silly to think he wasn't going to get a guilty verdict. Was the most obvious result.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Usually like 2 weeks later they have the "sentencing hearing." If the death penalty is an option, then the jury will have to decide on that...





yeahbaby! said:


> Good riddance to bad rubbish. He hasn't been sentenced yet I'm assuming?


Sentencing will be approximately in 2 months. However, Chauvin Will be in jail until the sentencing


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Let's be real the result was never going to be in doubt, the whole thing was caught on camera. You'd have to be silly to think he wasn't going to get a guilty verdict. Was the most obvious result.


Manslaughter sure but murder is a hardcore stretch

Blm figuratively held this country up at gunpoint to get this and some groups are still causing damages in streets ..that's not justice


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Let's be real the result was never going to be in doubt, the whole thing was caught on camera. You'd have to be silly to think he wasn't going to get a guilty verdict. Was the most obvious result.


Daniel Shavers which I posted earlier was all caught on camera as well and arguably worse than what happened to Floyd. however his death didn't serve an emotional, racially motivated narrative fueled by the media.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Maxine Waters is garbage person, trying to get Blm to riot if Derek was found innocent. Democrats will do anything to defend crimnal with record


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> Daniel Shavers which I posted earlier was all caught on camera as well and arguably worse than what happened to Floyd. however his death didn't serve an emotional, racially motivated narrative fueled by the media.


That's because a lot of white people don't care about cops unjustly shooting civilians. The cops who murdered Daniel Shaver giving him those bull shit commands to follow should be in cells waiting the electric chair. Just like the cop that ambushed and shot Ryan Whitaker in the back should be awaiting the death penalty. But a lot of white people see cops murder people and just don't give a flying fuck, because they're boot lickers that excuse police making deadly decisions because "the job is hard"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is for every black man who was unjustly killed by the police and the officer got off free. Felt this verdict like a church goer feels the holy spirit.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> That's because a lot of white people don't care about cops unjustly shooting civilians. The cops who murdered Daniel Shaver giving him those bull shit commands to follow should be in cells waiting the electric chair. Just like the cop that ambushed and shot Ryan Whitaker in the back should be awaiting the death penalty. But a lot of white people see cops murder people and just don't give a flying fuck, because they're boot lickers that excuse police making deadly decisions because "the job is hard"


it's not about "white people don't care". I already explained this to you HERE

As I said, the media has a special interest in cases that push an anti-white and anti-police narrative. and if you wan't to talk about people "not caring", BLM doesn't care about any black life that's taken unless it's at the hands of white people, more specifically white police officers because it fits the agenda they want. 



Mindy_Macready said:


> Maxine Waters is garbage person, trying to get Blm to riot if Derek was found innocent. Democrats will do anything to defend crimnal with record


she should be in prison for inciting violence just like Jessie Smullet. a white person calling for white nationalists to be confrontational, be violent and riot is an act of terrorism. but since they're not, it will be seen as "low key noble"


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I'd say burning .looting and threatening people with violence to get what they want is the text book definition
> 
> This isn't even about a guy being guilty or not it's about what was done to get the result
> 
> This isn't justice this is a slippery slope


This is the textbook definition

a person who uses unlawful violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims. 

Given the person who I quoted was talking about Floyd, he would be wrong.

It's only a slippery slope if you can' see that Chauvin was an idiot who went way beyond reasonable force.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one thinking with an unbiased mind would say thats murder 2. Its just not. Thats an intimidated jury. I thought manslaughter was fair.


Any intentional murder with malice aforethought, but is not premeditated or planned is murder in the 2nd degree. What Chauvin did fits.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> This is nothing but an intimidated jury. Only a moron wouldn't find reasonable doubt. Chauvin will appeal on these grounds and the charges will be over turned. Mark my words.


Only a moron couldn't see that kneeling on a person's neck isn't reasonable.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

mdinca said:


> Only a moron couldn't see that kneeling on a person's neck isn't reasonable.


are you a mind reader to know it was intentional? had he stopped resisting and struggling (which wore him out) and not consumed narcotics he could still be alive. there is no way to truly know what his intentions were but ultimately, a man was sacrificed and the justice system was compromised so cities wouldn't burn.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wtf is wrong with some of you? Instead of seeing this a first step in cleaning house of bad cops in the police force you want to bitch about it because it was a 'win' for BLM? How much propaganda are you being fed to be upset at a cop being punished for overstepping the line just because the victim is a black person?

About Daniel Shavers? A few BLM activists did talk and continue to talk about his case. But wouldn't it be the All lives matter folks to take up the bulk of the responsibility to spread the message and demand accountability and justice? Seems like the All Lives Matter folks are content that the cops involved lost their job. Mind you, I'm saying this as a critic of BLM and the infiltration of Black supremacists into their ranks. This whataboutism does nobody any good in reducing police brutality.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Krin said:


> are you a mind reader to know it was intentional? had he stopped resisting and struggling (which wore him out) and not consumed narcotics he could still be alive. there is no way to truly know what his intentions were but ultimately, a man was sacrificed and the justice system was compromised so cities wouldn't burn.


9 minutes, he had stopped resisting and struggling. Chauvin wasn't sacrificed, he got exactly what he deserved.

The fact that you continue to defend him is sad.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

not sure how legit this is but lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> it's not about "white people don't care". I already explained this to you HERE
> 
> As I said, the media has a special interest in cases that push an anti-white and anti-police narrative. and if you wan't to talk about people "not caring", BLM doesn't care about any black life that's taken unless it's at the hands of white people, more specifically white police officers because it fits the agenda they want.
> 
> ...


It is about white people don't actually care. If white people would've made their voice heard about Daniel and Robert then the news channels which are businesses would've gotten more coverage. The reason these unarmed black person being killed by cops situations get more coverage is simple. 

1. Black people and allies loudly protest, it provides more content for the news to coverage that people will consume. 

And

2. The "but what about black on black crime", "but what if it was a white person", and "but being a cop is hard" crowd also tunes in or clicks on clicks on articles which means the news is going to cover it more. 

But what happens when a Daniel Shaver or Robert Whitaker are unjustly gunned down by police. 

1. White people largely ignore, little to no protests happen. So less reason to coverage outside of the area. 

2. Folk like your self show up in bad faith. You don't show up to actually condemn the cop, you show up to go "but if he was black the media" thus doing a diservice to what could've and should've been a real outcry against the ridiculousness of some of the American police force. 



Also not that you care or even want to know it's been widely acknowledged BLM the group is about the police getting off scot free in these senseless killings that should've never happened. It needs to exist because cops do these types of things and often get off with a slap on the wrist. That same thing isn't afforded to the average civilian murder regardless of race, but especially blacks who statistically face harsher sentencing for their crimes. But of course you wouldn't know the actual mission because then you couldn't say "but what about the crips"


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

mdinca said:


> 9 minutes, he had stopped resisting and struggling. Chauvin wasn't sacrificed, he got exactly what he deserved.
> 
> The fact that you continue to defend him is sad.


the argument whether he's guilty or not is still up for debate and probably always will be debated, I don't believe someone will intentionally kill someone when there is people watching and recording in a situation like that, he should be punished for negligence or the manslaughter charge but I don't think he got a fair trial too much media involvement and politicizing of the trial. as far as I see it, Floyds death was exploited by the media and even the president to push an agenda of "systemic racism" and will further divide people and continue pushing racial tension. he is attempting to solidify the black vote however I believe he has a racist history (not sure the specifics I think I heard he used to support segregation).

either way, yes I will defend him because I dont think it was a fair trial and I don't like the agenda being pushed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> That's because a lot of white people don't care about cops unjustly shooting civilians.


I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


Yes more unnecessary force that's certainly what's going to help us with the highest prison population on the planet. Christ almighty the comedy on this forum lol.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

This was the right verdict. George Floyd was murdered.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


I mean look at Camden. High murder rate once upon a time. And they made every cop reapply and recertify essentially defending that particular precinct and it actually helped lower the crime rate and improved the community and police relations.

That's what reasonable people are saying. We don't want the criminals to win but we don't want cops using the badge to get away with murder or extortion or things like that.

Cops should be men and women in uniform that are friendly and don't side eye you because of what you wear or have preconceived notions about you simply cause they have heard a Lil Wayne song.

As for chauvin im 100 percent glad his had a knee on his neck. Because he represents exactly the kind of cop I hate. But I did want the manslaughter charge as it carries the longer sentence.

I fully expect a judge on the take to hand out the 10 year sentence. Just to protect him.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Not surprised to see some names in this thread. Just admit y'all do have some racism in you, it's pretty obvious. 



Randy Lahey said:


> I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


Jesus fucking Christ bro. 

Let's just have the cops shoot and beat the shit out of everybody for everything. I want the prison population to double! Yeah!


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


The job of the Police is to protect and serve their community. It is not to act as judge, jury and executioner. And it is certainly not to “bust heads” and murder civilians as they see fit. As a white person, I also recognize that Police use unjust and racist policies such as Stop and Frisk and Racial profiling to target people of color. All of that needs to stop.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> Wtf is wrong with some of you? Instead of seeing this a first step in cleaning house of bad cops in the police force you want to bitch about it because it was a 'win' for BLM? How much propaganda are you being fed to be upset at a cop being punished for overstepping the line just because the victim is a black person?
> 
> About Daniel Shavers? A few BLM activists did talk and continue to talk about his case. But wouldn't it be the All lives matter folks to take up the bulk of the responsibility to spread the message and demand accountability and justice? Seems like the All Lives Matter folks are content that the cops involved lost their job. Mind you, I'm saying this as a critic of BLM and the infiltration of Black supremacists into their ranks. This whataboutism does nobody any good in reducing police brutality.


No reasonable person thinks he should still be a cop. Jesus. I have no problem with him going to jail for however long as long as its done correctly. You can think hes an obscene human being, and he probably is, but in America even the most obscene human beings have the right to a fair trial and the juror intimidation in this is blatant and you dont seem to care because the result is what you want it to be. Thats fine. If some group were covering pro Floyd witnesses houses in blood and Trump was still in office tweeting what the result should be while the jurors are deliberating like Biden did and Chauvin got off, you'd be pissed as shit and screaming for a mistrial. And you would have every right to do so. I dont give a fuck about BLM. Could care less. They're gonna do what they do. I care about Americans right to a fair trial with an impartial and clean jury, and this wasn't that.

If we just throw our hands up and say the ends justify the means, then America is done for anyway. Go look at the media coverage from when they first charged with murder 2. Legal experts were literally laughing at it on TV because they thought it was a gross overreach that the prosecution had no chance of getting. Were they all racists? No. Nothings changed since then. Same video.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Magicman38 said:


> The job of the Police is to protect and serve their community. It is not to act as judge, jury and executioner. And it is certainly not to “bust heads” and murder civilians as they see fit. As a white person, I also recognize that Police use unjust and racist policies such as Stop and Frisk and Racial profiling to target people of color. All of that needs to stop.


Fuck that protection via The Punisher is what we really need [emoji2367][emoji23]


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Wtf is wrong with some of you? Instead of seeing this a first step in cleaning house of bad cops in the police force you want to bitch about it because it was a 'win' for BLM? How much propaganda are you being fed to be upset at a cop being punished for overstepping the line just because the victim is a black person?
> 
> About Daniel Shavers? A few BLM activists did talk and continue to talk about his case. But wouldn't it be the All lives matter folks to take up the bulk of the responsibility to spread the message and demand accountability and justice? Seems like the All Lives Matter folks are content that the cops involved lost their job. Mind you, I'm saying this as a critic of BLM and the infiltration of Black supremacists into their ranks. This whataboutism does nobody any good in reducing police brutality.





RainmakerV2 said:


> No reasonable person thinks he should still be a cop. Jesus. I have no problem with him going to jail for however long as long as its done correctly. You can think hes an obscene human being, and he probably is, but in America even the most obscene human beings have the right to a fair trial and the juror intimidation in this is blatant and you dont seem to care because the result is what you want it to be. Thats fine. If some group were covering pro Floyd witnesses houses in blood and Trump was still in office tweeting what the result should be while the jurors are deliberating like Biden did and Chauvin got off, you'd be pissed as shit and screaming for a mistrial. And you would have every right to do so. I dont give a fuck about BLM. Could care less. They're gonna do what they do. I care about Americans right to a fair trial with an impartial and clean jury, and this wasn't that.
> 
> If we just throw our hands up and say the ends justify the means, then America is done for anyway. Go look at the media coverage from when they first charged with murder 2. Legal experts were literally laughing at it on TV because they thought it was a gross overreach that the prosecution had no chance of getting. Were they all racists? No. Nothings changed since then. Same video.


Best take in the whole thread


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Maxine Waters is garbage person, trying to get Blm to riot if Derek was found innocent. Democrats will do anything to defend crimnal with record


The fuck is wrong with some of you. Did he deserve to die because he was a criminal? To the people saying he overdosed and died because he was full of drugs. Even if he was on drugs, he most likely would have survived if he didn't run into that cop on that day.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No reasonable person thinks he should still be a cop. Jesus. I have no problem with him going to jail for however long as long as its done correctly. You can think hes an obscene human being, and he probably is, but in America even the most obscene human beings have the right to a fair trial and the juror intimidation in this is blatant and you dont seem to care because the result is what you want it to be. Thats fine. If some group were covering pro Floyd witnesses houses in blood and Trump was still in office tweeting what the result should be while the jurors are deliberating like Biden did and Chauvin got off, you'd be pissed as shit and screaming for a mistrial. And you would have every right to do so. I dont give a fuck about BLM. Could care less. They're gonna do what they do. I care about Americans right to a fair trial with an impartial and clean jury, and this wasn't that.
> 
> If we just throw our hands up and say the ends justify the means, then America is done for anyway. Go look at the media coverage from when they first charged with murder 2. Legal experts were literally laughing at it on TV because they thought it was a gross overreach that the prosecution had no chance of getting. Were they all racists? No. Nothings changed since then. Same video.


Your stupid logic is no high profile case can be fairly tried because jurors have an opinion on high profile cases. Do you not realize how stupid that is for your jury system?

Btw, why is he not guilty of 2nd degree murder? The victim was in custody and died as a result of excessive force by the cop. The video evidence was pretty damning.

Just be honest you are outraged because propaganda fed to you tell you to be outraged because BLM scored a 'win'. Not because of anything to do with justice or due process.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Magicman38 said:


> As a white person, I also recognize that Police use unjust and racist policies such as Stop and Frisk and Racial profiling to target people of color. All of that needs to stop.


if black americans are the ones committing almost half of the murders despite being only 12% of the US population (whites are 60%) thats probably why they're more likely to be profiled than whites or other people of color. 

















FactCheck: do black Americans commit more crime?


Anti-police protests continue across America after the Michael Brown killing. But does the black community have tough questions to answer too?




www.channel4.com






also these


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Immediate mistrial. So many laws were broken in the last few days leading up to it that there's no way Chauvin doesn't get off. There were threats of retaliation by an 'elected' official. And the jury and their families were threatened by the BLM filth and Antifa.

Justice was ignored to bow to mob rule. An Appeal will be made, he will get off, and the degenerate failures will riot again because that's all the scum knows how to do.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Immediate mistrial. So many laws were broken in the last few days leading up to it that there's no way Chauvin doesn't get off. There were threats of retaliation by an 'elected' official. And the jury and their families were threatened by the BLM filth and Antifa.
> 
> Justice was ignored to bow to mob rule. An Appeal will be made, he will get off, and the degenerate failures will riot again because that's all the scum knows how to do.


What laws were broken?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> What laws were broken?



BLM targeting the deadly-force-weapons expert and covered his house with pig's blood to send a threatening message. unfortunately it was the wrong house and he had already moved so they attacked an innocent person's home but the intent was to threaten and intimidate (vandalism, intimidation)

Maxine Waters telling people to be "more confrontational" and "show them we mean business" if they don't get the verdict they want (inciting violence) , how is that not an act of terrorism to encourage people to riot, loot, and destroy public property? she should not be weighing in on the trial period


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Krin said:


> BLM targeting the deadly-force-weapons expert and covered his house with pig's blood to send a threatening message. unfortunately it was the wrong house and he had already moved so they attacked an innocent person's home but the intent was to threaten and intimidate (vandalism, intimidation)
> 
> Maxine Waters telling people to be "more confrontational" if they don't get the verdict they want (inciting violence) , how is that not an act of terrorism to encourage people to riot, loot, and destroy public property? she should not be weighing in on the trial period


Clowns the lot of them lol.

Nancy Pelosi too for thanking Georgy Floyd for being murdered lol





Same as the lot of you simping for a cop because he killed a black guy. How can anyone who watch the videos think the cop deserve to not get charged with what he was charged with? Imagine bickering over 'due process' to give an opening to allow the cop to not get jail time to 'own the libs'. Like come on.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Good. Now America needs to get to work on fixing the entire police force.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Krin said:


> not sure how legit this is but lol
> View attachment 100187


I don't know what is funny about this? Unless you think it's cool to judge people on their clothing of all things!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> I don't know what is funny about this? Unless you think it's cool to judge people on their clothing of all things!


was a combination of the clothing, the 4rth grade level grammar, anime clip art, the selfie, and the header saying "THIS is who was in the jury??" made me lol. I have no idea if it's true or not but I wouldn't be shocked


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> I certainly don't. I want the police to use more force, not less. And I don't care what races they shoot. They are far too lenient, which is why the criminals are emboldened to do whatever they want. You get a police force that busts heads, especially in crime ridden hoods, you may see the crime rate lessen. You get a police force that is afraid to do anything, and you'll see hoods turn into Haiti.


🥴


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Clowns the lot of them lol.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi too for thanking Georgy Floyd for being murdered lol
> 
> ...


See the issue is you're too empathetic to the dead guy, and not empathetic enough to this poor guy who is unfairly spending years of his life in prison for his actions that lead to that black mans death. Have you no heart! Surely the jury truly new he was innocent, but by gosh this last week it was a random blurb from Maxine Waters that made them say guilty and not the actual arguments in court made. Such as the great defenses of 

"it was too loud and Chauvin was being called names so he was distracted"









Defense argues bystanders distracted Chauvin at ‘critical moment’


Derek Chauvin’s defense argued Monday that concerns about bystanders distracted the former officer at the “critical moment” when Floyd took his last breath.




www.nbcnews.com





And

" Maybe car exhaust fumes contributed to his death"









Derek Chauvin Trial 4/14/21: Defense expert found Floyd's manner of death to be undetermined, not homicide


Dr. David Fowler, a forensic pathologist, said he believes Floyd died of cardiac arrhythmia due to his heart disease.




www.cbsnews.com





Surely it wasn't meme worthy defenses like that. Or the fact even fellow officers including his superior Chief Medaria Arradondo testifying him. It was Maxine Waters and BLM that got this innocent cop who was just doing his job railroaded 









Derek Chauvin trial: police chief to testify against former officer in 'remarkable move'


Chief Medaria Arradondo’s testimony over George Floyd’s death may be unprecedented, experts say




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.

Thank fuck I live in England.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> The fuck is wrong with some of you. Did he deserve to die because he was a criminal? To the people saying he overdosed and died because he was full of drugs. Even if he was on drugs, he most likely would have survived if he didn't run into that cop on that day.


When did i say George Floyd deserved to die? all i said was Maxine Waters should had kept her mouth shut about Blm is gonna riot and start up pointless violence if the verdict didn't go their way


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> See the issue is you're too empathetic to the dead guy, and not empathetic enough to this poor guy who is unfairly spending years of his life in prison for his actions that lead to that black mans death. Have you no heart! Surely the jury truly new he was innocent, but by gosh this last week it was a random blurb from Maxine Waters that made them say guilty and not the actual arguments in court made. Such as the great defenses of
> 
> "it was too loud and Chauvin was being called names so he was distracted"
> 
> ...


It isn't even about empathy man. It is about how blatantly ridiculous that people are happy to be told to be outraged about a correct decision being reached because 'the other side' got a win. Just pure pettiness and hate. Almost like they are virtue signaling to score internet conservative points.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> It isn't even about empathy man. It is about how blatantly ridiculous that people are happy to be told to be outraged about a correct decision being reached because 'the other side' got a win. Just pure pettiness and hate. Almost like they are virtue signaling to score internet conservative points.


Nah empathy is definitely at play. As a lack of empathy is a big reason for why so many have spent the last 11 months disparaging George Floyd's past actions to justify how it doesn't matter that the cop killed him for no reason. They were fine with not following the law when it was just about the black guy dying. But now that the law said, throw that cop in jail suddenly they have empathy and time for nuance and understanding shit happens.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hangman said:


> Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.
> 
> Thank fuck I live in England.


Where the police beat the shit out of innocent female protesters, because they were protesting the murder of a young woman by a policeman!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah empathy is definitely at play. As a lack of empathy is a big reason for why so many have spent the last 11 months disparaging George Floyd's past actions to justify how it doesn't matter that the cop killed him for no reason. They were fine with not following the law when it was just about the black guy dying. But now that the law said, throw that cop in jail suddenly they have empathy and time for nuance and understanding shit happens.


I don't think it is empathy that they are saying those stuff right now. More like owning the libs/SJWs/BLM. They don't believe any of this shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think it is empathy that they are saying those stuff right now. More like owning the libs/SJWs/BLM. They don't believe any of this shit.


Some folk really do believe these things because of their ideologies.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Some folk really do believe these things because of their ideologies.


Yeah...no. I will disagree on that. They don't care about these things until being told why they should be outraged about it today. How many times have such court cases been in the media spotlight over the decades? These 'issues' were never an issue until today because the correct verdict was reached. They can't be riled up to hate riots today, so now they are being riled up to hate the what-if riots.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah...no. I will disagree on that. They don't care about these things until being told why they should be outraged about it today. How many times have such court cases been in the media spotlight over the decades? These 'issues' were never an issue until today because the correct verdict was reached. They can't be riled up to hate riots today, so now they are being riled up to hate the what-if riots.


Aye disagree no biggie, we all look at things differently. I won't deny your suggestion that some people will let their willingness to stand for their political affiliation or side even when they don't believe it. But I also know that some people really do believe in these shitty ideologies (that goes for both sides). And for me personally I no longer give people the benefit of the doubt (outside of clear sarcasm or trolling). If you want to type or speak these type of things on these type of issues then I'm taking you at your word. Especially considering a lot of these posters are consistent on these matters.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Nah empathy is definitely at play. As a lack of empathy is a big reason for why so many have spent the last 11 months disparaging George Floyd's past actions to justify how it doesn't matter that the cop killed him for no reason. They were fine with not following the law when it was just about the black guy dying.


speaking of lack of empathy


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

@Krin you must be a White Lives Matter supporter


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Guy with a knee on his neck: I can't breath
Cop continues to put his leg on the neck, not allowing victim to breath
Lack of oxygen can lead to death.

Should be quite easy no?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> speaking of lack of empathy
> 
> View attachment 100205
> 
> ...


The difference between you and me is I don't defend assholes [emoji2379]. 

You on the other hand just simply don't like black people unless they're entertaining and make that clear with these types of subjects. White cops killing folk, you can find a defense for and feel sorry for their trial and verdict. Average black criminal we know will be served justice, no mercy from you. 

Like I said to you before you're a white dude who's upset that you live in a world where things like race and gender inequality as well as corrupt police and systems are an ever present conversation. 

You find the time to make all these threads like George Floyd's family got over paid, SJWs are attacking Sarah Logan for not wearing masks, why a Trump thread got locked, and why Jamie Noble got flak for being a Trump fan. 

But you're allegedly unbiased not racist self was never motivated to make a thread about how unjust it was for Robert Whitaker to have his life taken by a Phoenix policeman? Though you allegedly care about everybody equally lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Aye disagree no biggie, we all look at things differently. I won't deny your suggestion that some people will let their willingness to stand for their political affiliation or side even when they don't believe it. But I also know that some people really do believe in these shitty ideologies (that goes for both sides). And for me personally I no longer give people the benefit of the doubt (outside of clear sarcasm or trolling). If you want to type or speak these type of things on these type of issues then I'm taking you at your word. Especially considering a lot of these posters are consistent on these matters.


Many of them were willing to believe 'a guy' as evidence for voter fraud to this day. Hardly the most credible or critical thinking folks around. Will agree about giving them the benefit of doubt they are posting in good faith is long gone.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

didnt realize I was a white dude 

the rest of that was too long to respond to each point individually but its mostly your typical smear campaign style and personal attacks.

I will not be cancelled for pointing out the hypocrisy bless ur lil heart for trying tho


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

It's not hard to spot the uneducated and blatantly racist posters in this thread.

Chauvin got what he deserved and maybe now we can see some positive change in America where bad police officers actually receive punishment when they do wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> didnt realize I was a white dude [emoji23]
> 
> the rest of that was too long to respond to each point individually but its mostly your typical smear campaign style and personal attacks.
> 
> ...


Nobodies trying to cancel you, by all means you should be able to post as much as you want here. You being a racist that's upset a shitty murderer cop is going to do serious prison time just means you're a shitty person. But if that's how you feel hey so be it, that's just what you feel. I'll just call you what you are.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hayabusasc said:


> It's not hard to spot the uneducated and blatantly racist posters in this thread.
> 
> Chauvin got what he deserved and maybe now we can see some positive change in America where bad police officers actually receive punishment when they do wrong.


No, no they don't see race lol. They just don't get why people would think cops should have to suffer consequences for unjustifiable fatal actions, because it's not fair [emoji23]


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Nobodies trying to cancel you, by all means you should be able to post as much as you want here. You being a racist that's upset a shitty murderer cop is going to do serious prison time just means you're a shitty person. But if that's how you feel hey so be it, that's just what you feel. I'll just call you what you are.


I don't care if some random on the internet thinks I'm racist. anything can be misconstrued to be racist by people like u, that's part of the reason why the country is in the state its in currently

you already assumed I was a white guy , so your just as much a biased, prejudice tool as anyone else on twitter as far as I'm concerned. But you aren't able to argue any of points and just go for personal attacks because the numbers don't lie and you got triggered. not my problem 

1. the case was an injustice whether or not people feel justice was served and politicized by domestic terroists and the legitimacy of the court was compromised

2. blacks commit over half the murders in the US despite being only 13% of the population

3. blacks committing an overhwelming amount of the crime is in direct correlation to why they are more likely to be profiled and die at the hands of a police


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It was murder, you can argue if it was intentional or unintentional and to what extent you agreed or disagreed with the verdict, but the reality is none of us were there and this should be a wake-up call to a few bad apples even if there's a threat of an appeal.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

NapperX said:


> It was murder, you can argue if it was intentional or unintentional and to what extent you agreed or disagreed with the verdict, but the reality is none of us were there and this should be a wake-up call a few bad apples even if there's a threat of an appeal.


The problem is it's not just bad apples, the institution and infrastructure of policing in the US is rotten to the core. Not (just) racism-wise, but also concerning academic education, training, psychological evaluation, etc. We've seen countless examples of police misconduct and gross abuse of power without any real repercussion for the offending officers, and it needs to stop.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Kalashnikov said:


> The problem is it's not just bad apples, the institution and infrastructure of policing in the US is rotten to the core. Not (just) racism-wise, but also concerning academic education, training, psychological evaluation, etc. We've seen countless examples of police misconduct and gross abuse of power without any real repercussion for the offending officers, and it needs to stop.


I didn't want to go off-topic, I know the correlations and what types of reforms need to be done, but for now I prefer to focus on this case and the eventual sentencing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Krin said:


> I don't care if some random on the internet thinks I'm racist. anything can be misconstrued to be racist by virtue signalers, that's part of the reason why the country is in the state its in currently
> 
> you already assumed I was a white guy , so your just as much a biased, prejudice tool as anyone else on twitter as far as I'm concerned. But you aren't able to argue any of points and just go for personal attacks because the numbers don't lie and you got triggered. not my problem
> 
> ...


1. It wasn't you wanted him found not guilty and are now crying about it. You're upset because your cop hero was called out. 

2. whites commit the vast majority of crimes be it violent crimes or property crimes in the US. Though luckily for whites things like rape is considered a toss up for being considered a violent crime in 2013. But if course you won't say that whites should be stopped more to check them out





__





Arrests by offense, age, and race






www.ojjdp.gov





3. No that's just due to racism in policing that even the fucking National Law Enforcement museum acknowledges









Slave Patrols: An Early Form of American Policing


Learn more about the history of Slave Patrols with our curator Chelsea Hansen




lawenforcementmuseum.org





*As well as experts that acknowledge blacks get harsher sentencing*









Report to the United Nations on Racial Disparities in the U.S. Criminal Justice System - The Sentencing Project


The United States criminal justice system is the largest in the world. At yearend 2015, over 6.7 million individuals1)U.S. Bureau... Read More »




www.sentencingproject.org













Black men get longer prison sentences than white men for the same crime: Study







abcnews.go.com













The Growing Racial Disparity in Prison Time


A new study finds black people are staying longer in state prisons, even as they face fewer arrests and prison admissions overall.




www.themarshallproject.org





As well as ignoring that centuries of systematic racism against a particular race doesn't get undone in under 60 years when you consider it was still legal to discriminate in the hiring process until 1964 and in the housing market until 1968. And had to be further enforced with things like affirmative action. 

My literal grandparents were on there 3rd child my mother when it finally became illegal by law to deny them jobs for being black and wasn't until 1968 on their 4th child when it was illegal by law to deny them a housr. To pretend all that racism withered away in 2 generations is absurd. To pretend all that damage can go away immediately is absurd. 

While also ignoring when you set a certain people up to have hardships in receiving education and things that add toward escaping poverty you increase the likely hood of crime being done. There's a reason low income neighborhoods regardless of race or country have higher crime. When folk feel they have little options they make rash decisions, which doesn't absolve them. But poverty leading to crime is a common theme in all countries. It's just the US can be directly blamed for some of it, as the government for the longest period of time did their best to make the situation that way.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol. Rip America, it has been a dream country to live in but so many people are brainwashed by leftist propaganda.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Lol. Rip America, it has been a dream country to live in but so many people are brainwashed by leftist propaganda.


You know the left love cops too right? They are just as blatant about the enablement of the badge. The only difference is the republican party are out and proud that they are corrupt and don't Want change. Whereas the democrats will publicly call out the bad apples for the masses while maintaining the status quo behind closed doors.

The reds stab you in the front, and the blues embrace you to stab you in the back.

Don't be fooled. You don't end systemic racism with 1 party doing it. You end it when both parties work together and serve the people instead of themselves


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yes more unnecessary force that's certainly what's going to help us with the highest prison population on the planet. Christ almighty the comedy on this forum lol.


We have the highest prison population because we have a group of criminals who have no fear of law enforcement or the penal system in general. This group respects no authority because most grow up in fatherless homes. 

You want to clean up the streets and start forcing a wild group of idiots to respect you, 2 words: Bust Heads. Stop and Frisk.

It’s the only way Giuliani cleaned up NYC in the 1990s. 

You start thinking the police force is the enemy, and you’ll have chaos.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Magicman38 said:


> The job of the Police is to protect and serve their community. It is not to act as judge, jury and executioner. And it is certainly not to “bust heads” and murder civilians as they see fit. As a white person, I also recognize that Police use unjust and racist policies such as Stop and Frisk and Racial profiling to target people of color. All of that needs to stop.


Why wouldn’t you target black men? Again, black males ages 14-40 only make up about 5% of the population doing > 50% of all violent crime, they SHOULD be policed FAR MORE than any other group, 

You sound like you don’t understand math. Stopping crime is a math problem. You find out who is committing the crimes, and you commit more resources at policing those communities.

There’s a reason why TSA should scrutinize Muslims more than any other group when combatting terrorism.

Likewise racial profiling and stop and frisk aren’t unjust policies at all. It’s called playing the odds. To ignore all crime data would be ignorant.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Let's just have the cops shoot and beat the shit out of everybody for everything. I want the prison population to double! Yeah!


I’m all for the prison population doubling. I’d rather the criminals be away from society, than in it.

Again, if you resist a police officers commands, I support them using deadly force against all of them.

And you’ll see in 99% of these cases, the criminals are not obeying police command. It’s that simple.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Some of you people are absolutely retarded.

When a criminal murders, rapes, assaults or steals - “systematic racism” didn’t force them to do any of those things. Those are individual decisions.

And in response to that, You either want the police to get the bad guys, or you don’t. It’s that simple.

Either obey police command or live with the consequences if you don’t.

Just like that woman that shot the guy when she yelled “tazer”. Again, that guy has no one to blame but himself. Obey the police, don’t resist, and no force will be needed whether you think it’s unnecessary or not.

Adam Toledo, don’t wanna get shot by police? Don’t be running around with a gun at 3 am shooting. 

All you woke far leftist deserve to live in anarchy. Trying to make these criminals some sort of victim. No, these criminals made bad decisions, and they got what they got.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m all for the prison population doubling. I’d rather the criminals be away from society, than in it.
> 
> Again, if you resist a police officers commands, I support them using deadly force against all of them.
> 
> And you’ll see in 99% of these cases, the criminals are not obeying police command. It’s that simple.


Made up statistics.

“put them in prison. Treat them badly. That’ll help keep crime off streets”










As The Right Bemoans Norway’s Criminal Justice System, It Is One Of The Safest Countries On Earth







thinkprogress.org


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Made up statistics.
> 
> “put them in prison. Treat them badly. That’ll help keep crime off streets”
> 
> ...


Where should criminals go if not prison? 

You ever wonder why Saudi Arabia has the lowest crime rate in the world? Find out what happens when they catch you stealing there.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> 1. It wasn't you wanted him found not guilty and are now crying about it. You're upset because your cop hero was called out.
> 
> 2. whites commit the vast majority of crimes be it violent crimes or property crimes in the US. Though luckily for whites things like rape is considered a toss up for being considered a violent crime in 2013. But if course you won't say that whites should be stopped more to check them out
> 
> 3. No that's just due to racism in policing that even the fucking National Law Enforcement museum acknowledges


bro cmon, you can easily look up the stats from the DOJ and see that blacks commit a hugely disproportionate amount of violent crimes. It's not racist to state facts. You are completely indoctrinated by the left that you can't even think for yourself.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Where should criminals go if not prison?
> 
> You ever wonder why Saudi Arabia has the lowest crime rate in the world? Find out what happens when they catch you stealing there.


Culturally different region. Not a western country. Think you are now just trolling.
The Nordic prison reform is why it has one of the lowest crime rates in the world.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m all for the prison population doubling. I’d rather the criminals be away from society, than in it.
> 
> *Again, if you resist a police officers commands, I support them using deadly force against all of them.*
> 
> And you’ll see in 99% of these cases, the criminals are not obeying police command. It’s that simple.


So if a cop pulls you over but you did nothing wrong and object to this (which has happened in plenty of cases), you apparently can't and just need to accept that they are right and you are wrong given said commands and should be shot to death. 

You'd make a good cop in this current system. You should sign up.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> So if a cop pulls you over but you did nothing wrong and object to this (which has happened in plenty of cases), you apparently can't and just need to accept that they are right and you are wrong given said commands and should be shot to death.
> 
> You'd make a good cop in this current system. You should sign up.


I think the issue is only people like him are signing up to be cops....


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Lol. Rip America, it has been a dream country to live in but so many people are brainwashed by leftist propaganda.


So because she's a weeb (which I'm also not a fan of btw), she should want to let police murder people? Alright.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@RapShepard you're wasting your time man. You know how this forum gets down.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> I still don't understand what BLM even wants? You have 5% of the population (black males ages 14-40) committing > 50% of all violent crime that happens in the US. 5% doing > 50% of the serious crime, and in 95% of the cases, their victims are another black person.
> 
> *So do you just want the police to stop trying to prevent the 5% from destroying their own neighborhoods? I'm sure every police officer would love to not patrol any black neighborhoods in the US. And if I were the police, that's what I'd do. Let those communities fend for themselves. *
> 
> ...


The whole system is made to keep Black and Latino's down in certain areas. Of course theirs gonna be more crime when people are desperate. Saying that the police should just let them fend for themselves is pretty fucked up. A lot of innocent people live in these places too for fucks sake.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Hangman said:


> *Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen *so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.
> 
> Thank fuck I live in England.


Please provide facts and evidence to support your claim, information that apparently you have and Donald Trump and his team somehow don't. You can't and won't, which makes you a liar! Very sad!



The Definition of Technician said:


> Guy with a knee on his neck: I can't breath
> Cop continues to put his leg on the neck, not allowing victim to breath
> Lack of oxygen can lead to death.
> 
> Should be quite easy no?


It's worth noting that he repeatedly told the police he couldn't breathe long before he was on the ground, likely because of the spectacular amount of drugs in his system. That's not convenient for the narrative, of course, so people leave it out.



Randy Lahey said:


> Why wouldn’t you target black men? Again, black males ages 14-40 only make up about 5% of the population doing > 50% of all violent crime, they SHOULD be policed FAR MORE than any other group,


That's correct. I'm far more liberal than conservative, but the limp-wristed snowflakes on here will always ignore statistics like that. If you went to an alien planet and were told that the purple beings committed ten times as many violent crimes as the green beings, you'd understand if the authorities focused their attention on the purple beings. Unfortunately, the SJWs and virtue signalers ignore facts and go with emotion instead. Very sad!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> @RapShepard you're wasting your time man. You know how this forum gets down.


Im surprised we have not seen a rant thread or 2


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The poor guy never had a chance. Newspapers were threatening to dox jurors. Politicians were calling for violence. The fix was in.
> 
> He'll get a mistrial, but there's nothing to stop a repeat of what just happened. Only complete juror anonymity could bring about justice, and that's impossible.
> 
> The best thing that could happen now is for police officers in left-wing cities across America to stand down. Give the left exactly what they want, and then sit back and watch it all burn.


Quoted for truth.
Kinda sad to see...


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Headliner said:


> @RapShepard you're wasting your time man. You know how this forum gets down.


so step down from your position if thats how you feel  if I recall, you went on some unhinged woke tirade in a race baiting thread months ago that made you look crazy then deleted your thread after everyone didn't react how you wanted. so since not everyone is agreeing with you and you dont like it, why burden yourself with the "racists"? step down and lets get a mod who doesn't weigh in on politics and focus improving the forum instead


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

TheEliteOne said:


> Quoted for truth.
> Kinda sad to see...


it was basically an act of domestic terrorism condoned by Biden lol. he and Maxine Waters trying to influence the trial will help Chavin in his appeal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Krin said:


> so step down from your position if thats how you feel  if I recall, you went on some unhinged woke tirade in a race baiting thread months ago that made you look crazy then deleted your thread after everyone didn't react how you wanted. so since not everyone is agreeing with you and you dont like it, why burden yourself with the "racists"? step down and lets get a mod who doesn't weigh in on politics and focus improving the forum instead


Nah I think I'll ban you for a week instead.


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Krin said:


> it was basically an act of domestic terrorism condoned by Biden lol. he and Maxine Waters trying to influence the trial will help Chavin in his appeal.


Yeah,
Stupid AF from them to do that...


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> So because she's a weeb (which I'm also not a fan of btw), she should want to let police murder people? Alright.


She doesn't match the description of any of the jurors.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I love how CNN decided to post this on their YouTube channel the very same day of the trial.


No strategic plan to further instigate race wars here at all


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I probably would have said he was guilty of Murder 3 more than Murder 2 but I'm certainly not upset that someone who I believe was guilty of committing a crime punishable by 25 years was convicted of a crime that is punishable by 40 years, especially when I personally think the Murder 2 and 3 statutes describe just about equally bad behavior. 

I'm sure there are a number of possible appellate issues, and there will be some really bad ones if a juror admits that there was some type of outside pressure they felt to convict. That being said if he gets a new trial I don't see how he doesn't get convicted again. 

I'm very curious what the sentence will end up being.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

I´m glad he´s going to jail but he might not last long, he should be in solitary. Everyone saw what he did on TV, especially the black inmates and they´re gonna be after him.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

George Floyd was a criminal and a drug head, but he was still a person. He deserved to go jail, but he did not deserve to die. Maybe this was God´s way of letting us know that our sins will catch up to us.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Krin said:


> the argument whether he's guilty or not is still up for debate and probably always will be debated, I don't believe someone will intentionally kill someone when there is people watching and recording in a situation like that, he should be punished for negligence or the manslaughter charge but I don't think he got a fair trial too much media involvement and politicizing of the trial. as far as I see it, Floyds death was exploited by the media and even the president to push an agenda of "systemic racism" and will further divide people and continue pushing racial tension. he is attempting to solidify the black vote however I believe he has a racist history (not sure the specifics I think I heard he used to support segregation).
> 
> either way, yes I will defend him because I dont think it was a fair trial and I don't like the agenda being pushed.


There is no argument on his guilt, that was determined by a jury of his peers. Not accepting this verdict and some of your other comments makes me question what your agenda is.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

George Floyd criminal history
(just saying) it wasn´t right for him to die but....
1. 5 years for armed robbery
2. Charged with assault with a deadly weapon
3. Charged with drug dealing
4. Charged with criminal trespass
5. Charged with theft
These are all of the charges I could find in his history, i´m not saying he deserved it, but he was not a saint.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Hangman said:


> Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.
> 
> Thank fuck I live in England.


Nothing was stolen and thank the fuck you do.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Why wouldn’t you target black men? Again, black males ages 14-40 only make up about 5% of the population doing > 50% of all violent crime, they SHOULD be policed FAR MORE than any other group,
> 
> You sound like you don’t understand math. Stopping crime is a math problem. You find out who is committing the crimes, and you commit more resources at policing those communities.
> 
> ...


Thank God you are not in a position of authority.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

So this is where r/TheDonald migrated to. The racist shitstains have come out in full force in their defense of a blatantly obvious murder.

Good fucking riddance to the pig known as Derek Chauvin. Nice to see some accountability. Just a shame the same couldn't have happened to the pigs who murdered Breonna Taylor, Daniel Shaver, Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, etc.



Hangman said:


> Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.
> 
> Thank fuck I live in England.


lmao months later and the cope is still real . Cry harder.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anything slightly left of Republicans= Far left to some on here. Most of the people here are probably centre left/ centre right at most. People have been told that anything slightly different to their views are extremist. Sad to see. It goes both ways in that situation.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

This thread... yikes. This was the right decision.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Drae_phenom said:


> George Floyd criminal history
> (just saying) it wasn´t right for him to die but....
> 1. 5 years for armed robbery
> 2. Charged with assault with a deadly weapon
> ...


“He was not a saint so he deserved to die” is essentially what you are saying.

All you are doing is further proving how broken the Prison and education system is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> bro cmon, you can easily look up the stats from the DOJ and see that blacks commit a hugely disproportionate amount of violent crimes. It's not racist to state facts. You are completely indoctrinated by the left that you can't even think for yourself.





Bestiswaswillbe said:


> bro cmon, you can easily look up the stats from the DOJ and see that blacks commit a hugely disproportionate amount of violent crimes. It's not racist to state facts. You are completely indoctrinated by the left that you can't even think for yourself.



Imagine enslaving an entire race of people in a country for hundreds of years, fighting a civil war in part to keep those people enslaved, afterwards using the law to keep those people in shitty conditions, and the government actively stopped that race of people from progressing (See J Edgar Hoover, Cointelpro, MLK, and Malcom X). Imagine this same country only outlaws discrimination of various kind in the late 60s. But then pretending to be confused and surprised by the issues that race has.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Imagine enslaving an entire race of people in a country for hundreds of years, fighting a civil war in part to keep those people enslaved, afterwards using the law to keep those people in shitty conditions, and the government actively stopped that race of people from progressing (See J Edgar Hoover, Cointelpro, MLK, and Malcom X). Imagine this same country only outlaws discrimination of various kind in the late 60s. But then pretending to be confused and surprised by the issues that race has.


These idiots are further proving the points from Black Lives Matter.

A broken system that disadvantages black people and those with poor socioeconomic status.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> These idiots are further proving the points from Black Lives Matter.
> 
> A broken system that disadvantages black people and those with poor socioeconomic status.


Right lol


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Headliner said:


> @RapShepard you're wasting your time man. You know how this forum gets down.





Krin said:


> so step down from your position if thats how you feel  if I recall, you went on some unhinged woke tirade in a race baiting thread months ago that made you look crazy then deleted your thread after everyone didn't react how you wanted. so since not everyone is agreeing with you and you dont like it, why burden yourself with the "racists"? step down and lets get a mod who doesn't weigh in on politics and focus improving the forum instead





Headliner said:


> Nah I think I'll ban you for a week instead.


Maybe there's more to Krin getting banned; I have no idea whether he broke forum rules or not. But admit it - unless we're shown a specific violation, this ban feels a little..._icky_.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Have any Floyd apologists explained why he was saying he couldn't breathe long before the knee restraint? What a weird coincidence he'd be saying that right before he died. How very strange. It's like something was going on in his body. Like there was something in his system, and this something was killing him.

What a head scratcher.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> These idiots are further proving the points from Black Lives Matter.
> 
> A broken system that disadvantages black people and those with poor socioeconomic status.


Democrats have had complete dominion over blacks in America for 60 years now. Blame them, and the idiots who keep voting them into power.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Democrats have had complete dominion over blacks in America for 60 years now. Blame them, and the idiots who keep voting them into power.


ok?

what does that change about the fact that black people are disadvantaged? this is going beyond left and right now. do not talk to me about fake American politics


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> ok?
> 
> what does that change about the fact that black people are disadvantaged? this is going beyond left and right now. do not talk to me about fake American politics


When you spend 60 years voting for people who not only don't want to help you, but want to keep you disadvantaged, you shouldn't be surprised when you actually are disadvantaged.

We talk about systematic racism in the U.S., yet blacks repeatedly vote for the same political party who have created and operated those systems for decades. Doesn't this seem kind of silly to you?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> When you spend 60 years voting for people who not only don't want to help you, but want to keep you disadvantaged, you shouldn't be surprised when you actually are disadvantaged.
> 
> We talk about systematic racism in the U.S., yet blacks repeatedly vote for the same political party who have created and operated those systems for decades. Doesn't this seem kind of silly to you?


So do you think republicans are going to change anything? No.

Change needs to occur. Blaming black people for being disadvantaged is very much the issue here. "OH BUT THEY CAUSE THE MOST AMOUNT OF CRIME" do you wonder why?

Like I said, do not talk to me about Fake American Politics. Let me know when real political parties become mainstream.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

People who tell me "they cause the most amount of crime" are basically still stuck on the idea that they are genetically predisposed to cause this crime.

They 👏 do 👏 not 👏 have 👏 the 👏 same 👏 opportunities 👏 as 👏 you 👏 and 👏 I.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Black People should blame themselves for being disadvantaged because they keep voting for the left.


Essentially what you are saying.

You really give white people a bad name.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

You could see his eyes darting around when the verdict was read, I think he was as shocked as a lot of us were lol. It's telling how people like that are used to the system closing ranks with this stuff & looking after their own.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

QuietInRealLife said:


> You could see his eyes darting around when the verdict was read, I think he was as shocked as a lot of us were lol. It's telling how people like that are used to the system closing ranks with this stuff & looking after their own.


Yeah he was definitely surprised lol.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Imagine enslaving an entire race of people in a country for hundreds of years, fighting a civil war in part to keep those people enslaved, afterwards using the law to keep those people in shitty conditions, and the government actively stopped that race of people from progressing (See J Edgar Hoover, Cointelpro, MLK, and Malcom X). Imagine this same country only outlaws discrimination of various kind in the late 60s. But then pretending to be confused and surprised by the



MLK wouldn't have a damn thing to do with BLM dude would be ashamed to see how far his people have fallen from what he preached

And imagine thinking African Americans have been the only race enslaved ..seems everyone else in the world is able to move on and make something of themselves 


Now that same crowd is trying to ruin a cops life for Saving a black girl from being stabbed by another black girl


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Last time I was arrested(dec 2019), I didn't fight, swear, or resist and as soon as the cuffs were on and my rights read to me I asked for a lawyer. As soon as I did that they didn't talk to me anymore, drove me right to the station, processed me and I was out an hour later on a promise to appear. If you try and fight a cop they will taser, spray or shoot you. Best thing to do to survive the cops is don't fight, don't talk and ask for a lawyer as soon as you can, you fight the cops they will fight back and when they say stop or I will shoot the majority of them are not bluffing don't understand why some people can't seem to grasp that, that and if you fight it's just more jail time tacked on and they will use that against in court, probation, parole, and future traffic stops.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Once again WF shows it's ass when it comes to race. Alot y'all are just plain ignorant and racist.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> People who tell me "they cause the most amount of crime" are basically still stuck on the idea that they are genetically predisposed to cause this crime.
> 
> They 👏 do 👏 not 👏 have 👏 the 👏 same 👏 opportunities 👏 as 👏 you 👏 and 👏 I.


Excellent use of clapping back. Nicely played...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> MLK wouldn't have a damn thing to do with BLM dude would be ashamed to see how far his people have fallen from what he preached
> 
> And imagine thinking African Americans have been the only race enslaved ..seems everyone else in the world is able to move on and make something of themselves
> 
> ...


You mean the same MLK that the government had it in for and the same MLK who later in his life recanted on the non-violent approach? 









Dr. Martin Luther King Jr: ‘I fear I am integrating my people into a burning house’


As the nation prepares to observe Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.’s legacy this upcoming Monday, a closer look is taken at his fearless freedom struggles.




m.amsterdamnews.com





Who said anything about other races haven't been enslaved? We're talking about blacks in the United States stop deflecting. You don't systematically enslave folk for hundreds of years, then expect 2 generations dealing with subtle and covert racism to turn everything around. You literally still have people alive that were around when Sun Down Towns were a thing. For fucks sake Ruby Bridges is 66 lol. You're talking as if we're hundreds of years removed from the civil rights movement of the 60s


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prince Devitt said:


> Last time I was arrested(dec 2019), I didn't fight, swear, or resist and as soon as the cuffs were on and my rights read to me I asked for a lawyer. As soon as I did that they didn't talk to me anymore, drove me right to the station, processed me and I was out an hour later on a promise to appear. If you try and fight a cop they will taser, spray or shoot you. Best thing to do to survive the cops is don't fight, don't talk and ask for a lawyer as soon as you can, you fight the cops they will fight back and when they say stop or I will shoot the majority of them are not bluffing don't understand why some people can't seem to grasp that, that and if you fight it's just more jail time tacked on and they will use that against in court, probation, parole, and future traffic stops.


That's the problem though, people shouldn't be accepting lethal force from cops in non-lethal situations as a "just is what it is". Now nobody sane is saying if some asshole is actually trying to kill a cop or there's reasonable evidence they're about to try a cop shouldn't defend themselves. 

But no arguing with a cop shouldn't get you assaulted, maced, tasered, or killed. We don't tell teachers "hey if that kid gets lippy fuck em up". No being hard to detain shouldn't get you killed, tased or pepper sprayed so they can detain you sure. Threatening to shoot and preparing to shoot should be a last case scenario for cops period. 

Not to mention you're ignoring that sometimes complying gets you killed as well like Philando Castro


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Have any Floyd apologists explained why he was saying he couldn't breathe long before the knee restraint? What a weird coincidence he'd be saying that right before he died. How very strange. It's like something was going on in his body. Like there was something in his system, and this something was killing him.
> 
> What a head scratcher.


So you're saying that the cop should have called an ambulance instead of standing on the guy's neck while he was screaming he couldn't breathe the whole time?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Geert Wilders said:


> People who tell me "they cause the most amount of crime" are basically still stuck on the idea that they are genetically predisposed to cause this crime.
> 
> They 👏 do 👏 not 👏 have 👏 the 👏 same 👏 opportunities 👏 as 👏 you 👏 and 👏 I.


A black man had been president that argument holds no grounds ..stop with this bs


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> That's the problem though, people shouldn't be accepting lethal force from cops in non-lethal situations as a "just is what it is". Now nobody sane is saying if some asshole is actually trying to kill a cop or there's reasonable evidence they're about to try a cop shouldn't defend themselves.
> 
> But no arguing with a cop shouldn't get you assaulted, maced, tasered, or killed. We don't tell teachers "hey if that kid gets lippy fuck em up". No being hard to detain shouldn't get you killed, tased or pepper sprayed so they can detain you sure. Threatening to shoot and preparing to shoot should be a last case scenario for cops period.
> 
> Not to mention you're ignoring that sometimes complying gets you killed as well like Philando Castro


I agree with what you said just talking about my personal experience and I also live in Canada, if I lived in the States even with being white and without a criminal record, I would be a lot more concerned when dealing with cops in any situation


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

Reminds me of a clash song
Know your rights
Number 1
You have the right not to get killed
Murder is a crime
Unless it was done....... by policemen

It just goes to show you
A song that’s anti government as can be makes all the sense in the world.
On one side you have racist police officers creating an anti government way of thinking which makes the abused arm themselves for their own protection and on the other you have militia groups turning people anti government now that Trump is no longer in charge and a sitting president who would like to challenge gun control.
The only way to calm all situations down now is for law enforcement to approach each situation in the right manner and prosecute those who don’t to the full extent of the law.
There will be a period of unrest for sure but when the dust settles , America will be so better off for it.
It’s almost like the 90s are happening all over again
We had the LA riots due to police brutality
And we have militia groups arming themselves with all the weapons that Biden might decide to take away from them.

The last thing America needs is another Timothy McVeigh
Where Americans want to strike back at law enforcement.
All those innocent people including kids who died at the hands of one terrorist and worst off, it wasn’t a foreign attack on US soil
It was a former American soldier.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Botchy SinCara said:


> A black man had been president that argument holds no grounds ..stop with this bs


Obama may be half Kenyan, but he was raised as a rich white man. So your argument doesn't really mean much


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

If you agree that the man was guilty, you shouldn't care that he didn't receive a fair trail or whatever bullshit excuse you want to come up with. The man is ultimately responsible for George Floyd's death. I don't care that Floyd was a criminal. He was a piece of shit and people need to stop remembering him as a hero. But this kind of thing could have just as easily happened to a model citizen. It needs to stop. If we want to spout "all lives matter", then we need to start acting like it.



Botchy SinCara said:


> A black man had been president that argument holds no grounds ..stop with this bs


The idea that Obama becoming president means black people have just as much opportunity as white people do in this country is one of the stupidest fucking things I've ever heard. It would be like an obese person eating a salad for one day and declaring they are healthy.



Hangman said:


> Your supreme court didnt do shit when your Presidential election was stolen so why the fuck would a small town judge stand up to the new mob rule.
> 
> Thank fuck I live in England.


That's because the election was never stolen. Don't bring that stupid shit into this thread.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Have any Floyd apologists explained why he was saying he couldn't breathe long before the knee restraint? What a weird coincidence he'd be saying that right before he died. How very strange. It's like something was going on in his body. Like there was something in his system, and this something was killing him.
> 
> What a head scratcher.


It's only a head scratcher to people who want to deny what happened.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> What a dumb verdict. The dude OD'ed. There's no possible way you can give anyone a 2nd degree murder charge with that many drugs in the victim's system


You can when the dude was still choking him 2 mins after he died......

Dumb fucking cop deserves 40+ hookem and bookem.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

mdinca said:


> It's only a head scratcher to people who want to deny what happened.


That is preposterously illogical. A man consumed four times the overdose amount of a drug and was saying he couldn’t breathe while sitting upright in a car. That doesn’t matter? Oh, I can’t wait to hear this one.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> That is preposterously illogical. A man consumed four times the overdose amount of a drug and was saying he couldn’t breathe while sitting upright in a car. That doesn’t matter? Oh, I can’t wait to hear this one.


So that makes it okay for a cop to force him to the ground and cut off his airways with so much force that it undeniably is the thing that kills the guy, or are we now ignoring facts, doctors, tests, etc. just because a cop is being held accountable? or is it that the victim is black? or has a criminal past? Nothing in this entire world justifies what the cop did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prince Devitt said:


> I agree with what you said just talking about my personal experience and I also live in Canada, if I lived in the States even with being white and without a criminal record, I would be a lot more concerned when dealing with cops in any situation


Being a black man I was raised on what you were saying just obey. But as you get older you learn for some cops none of that shit matters, some just have it out to be an asshole. And its those cops who come into situations in bad faith with their mind make up that make people fearful of cops. Especially when you know for the most parts there's little to no recourse for their fuck ups until recently.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> So that makes it okay for a cop to force him to the ground and cut off his airways with so much force that it undeniably is the thing that kills the guy, or are we now ignoring facts, doctors, tests, etc. just because a cop is being held accountable? or is it that the victim is black? or has a criminal past? Nothing in this entire world justifies what the cop did.


Nope. I never said any of that was justified. I did say that it should matter that he was struggling to breathe long before he was on the ground. Try again, ace.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Nope. I never said any of that was justified. I did say that it should matter that he was struggling to breathe long before he was on the ground. Try again, ace.


And do you know WHY he was struggling? Multiple times throughout the interaction he stated that he:


was freaking out because a cop had shot him before, which triggers his anxiety
was claustrophobic, which triggers his anxiety
had severe anxiety that makes it difficult for him to breathe
previously had covid, which also made it harder to breathe

None of these are fatal. Do you know what IS fatal? Cutting off a dude's airway with your knee and refusing to get up off of him for 2 minutes after the dude has stopped breathing. Pretending like anything else caused him to die is disgustingly disingenuous when everything that the medical experts say points out that the number of drugs in his system would not have caused him to have difficulty breathing, let alone die from them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

FITZ said:


> I probably would have said he was guilty of Murder 3 more than Murder 2 but I'm certainly not upset that someone who I believe was guilty of committing a crime punishable by 25 years was convicted of a crime that is punishable by 40 years, especially when I personally think the Murder 2 and 3 statutes describe just about equally bad behavior.
> 
> I'm sure there are a number of possible appellate issues, and there will be some really bad ones if a juror admits that there was some type of outside pressure they felt to convict. That being said if he gets a new trial I don't see how he doesn't get convicted again.
> 
> I'm very curious what the sentence will end up being.


This should be the common sense logical reaction to the verdict. Can't imagine people are upset over this because 'the other side' won instead of seeing it as a small victory for everyone with the system working after so many cases of the system failing the people.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> That is preposterously illogical. A man consumed four times the overdose amount of a drug and was saying he couldn’t breathe while sitting upright in a car. That doesn’t matter? Oh, I can’t wait to hear this one.


Did you watch the damn video?


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm conservative. Derek Chauvin without doubt intentionally murdered George Floyd. he had many chances to withdraw the knee to the neck of someone who needed medical assistence.

By fighting this because crazy liberals acknowledge the murder, you're only giving more power to the radical left.

This is how conservatives should stand:

Derek Chauvin did murder George Floyd and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, whether he was racist or not.
the "Black Lives Matter" foundation is still a racist and divisive terrorist organization against every race including those who are black.

Don't fall for the left's bait, don't get radical because you feel like you give them a win... you don't, you actually expose and own the liberals. 

You be honest(Chauvin murdered Floyd) but reiterate the truth(BLM is still racist and wrong).

It's really that simple.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I'm conservative. Derek Chauvin without doubt intentionally murdered George Floyd. he had many chances to withdraw the knee to the neck of someone who needed medical assistence.
> 
> By fighting this because crazy liberals acknowledge the murder, you're only giving more power to the radical left.
> 
> ...


This isn’t a political issue though there's no radical left championing for good cops. Remember Clinton is just as bad. Biden is a bad guy who benefits from the corrupt and broken system. Obama even isn't exempt.

In order to dismantle the system that benefits those in power be they republican or democrat you need a unilateral group of both red and blue to take on the police unions that protect these pigs that sully and ruin the reputation of good cops.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> This isn’t a political issue though there's no radical left championing for good cops. Remember Clinton is just as bad. Biden is a bad guy who benefits from the corrupt and broken system. Obama even isn't exempt.
> 
> In order to dismantle the system that benefits those in power be they republican or democrat you need a unilateral group of both red and blue to take on the police unions that protect these pigs that sully and ruin the reputation of good cops.


Problem is the left makes everything political.

I wouldn't bring politics into it, Chauvin could've murdered him because he's racist or because he's just a sick fuck and would've done it to anyone, problem is the left assumes it's always race and paints the criminal as right wing.

So just in case they make it politic, you have to remind them that BLM is still racist and divisive.

We have to remind them that Chauvin and BLM are alike, they're both divisive and violent.

Otherwise conservatives are just gonna be lumped in with the murdering punk for not bringing it up.

It's not enough to just condemn Chauvin but ALSO lump in the left with him, just in case they try to pull some identity politic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Starts post with claim the left makes everything political...ends post with the need to lump Chauvin in with the left. Can't make this shit up. It is like a self-fulfilling prophesy 13 years old kid temper tantrum. Is this how dumbed down American conservatives have become?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Problem is the left makes everything political.
> 
> I wouldn't bring politics into it, Chauvin could've murdered him because he's racist or because he's just a sick fuck and would've done it to anyone, problem is the left assumes it's always race and paints the criminal as right wing.
> 
> ...


Nah. The generalisations are exactly why we are in this mess. Why is it fair to label black lives matter a terrorist organisation because of a few bad apples? If its wrong to call all cops bustards its damn sure wrong to label everyone fighting for racial equality by supporting BLM as terrorists.

Check your thinking


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Braves is either extremely terrible at trolling or they're extremely terrible at talking points. Both outcomes are pretty pathetic tbh.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> “He was not a saint so he deserved to die” is essentially what you are saying.
> 
> All you are doing is further proving how broken the Prison and education system is.


No I am not saying that he deserved to die, Iḿ saying that people need to stop acting like he was this awesome saint and family man, he was not a martyr. He should´ve just went to jail, thats what I am saying, but people are so stuck in their ways that they can´t shutup and see the truth.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Why is it that we make everything about race, Chauvin could´ve have killed anyone, if George Floyd was white no one would care, I swear on everything no one would care. I am black and even I know that BLM protested because of his skin color. BLM is a terrorist group disguised as a movement, same as LGBTQ, it´ś just a political system designed to uplift democrats. And why is it that blacks are always pushed to vote democrat, your race shouldn´t determine who you vote for. 
Even Breonna Taylor´ś mom said that BLM was bad. Blacks act stupid and expect to be treated like kings and queens. Did you know that Blacks have the highest percentage rate of murder, robbery and DUI´s in the U.s, but we want respect, stop acting stupid and maybe we will get it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Drae_phenom said:


> Why is it that we make everything about race, Chauvin could´ve have killed anyone, if George Floyd was white no one would care, I swear on everything no one would care. I am black and even I know that BLM protested because of his skin color. BLM is a terrorist group disguised as a movement, same as LGBTQ, it´ś just a political system designed to uplift democrats. And why is it that blacks are always pushed to vote democrat, your race shouldn´t determine who you vote for.
> Even Breonna Taylor´ś mom said that BLM was bad. Blacks act stupid and expect to be treated like kings and queens. Did you know that Blacks have the highest percentage rate of murder, robbery and DUI´s in the U.s, but we want respect, stop acting stupid and maybe we will get it.


You think being gay bi or lesbian or even straight is a political thing? Relationships and sex is not political.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> You think being gay bi or lesbian or even straight is a political thing? Relationships and sex is not political.


That´s not what i am saying


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Drae_phenom said:


> No I am not saying that he deserved to die, Iḿ saying that people need to stop acting like he was this awesome saint and family man, he was not a martyr. He should´ve just went to jail, thats what I am saying, but people are so stuck in their ways that they can´t shutup and see the truth.


Again, you are saying that he is a criminal and so the impact of his murder should be slightly less important.

FYI you can be a criminal and still be a family man.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Again, you are saying that he is a criminal and so the impact of his murder should be slightly less important.
> 
> FYI you can be a criminal and still be a family man.


Not whtat iḿ saying, Iḿ saying that if George Floyd was any other race no one would care, and you know thats true.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Problem is the left makes everything political.
> 
> I wouldn't bring politics into it, Chauvin could've murdered him because he's racist or because he's just a sick fuck and would've done it to anyone, problem is the left assumes it's always race and paints the criminal as right wing.
> 
> ...


Both sides make everything political, just like you are doing.

That's a big part of the problem.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Drae_phenom said:


> Not whtat iḿ saying, Iḿ saying that if George Floyd was any other race no one would care, and you know thats true.


Because white people see other white people get unjustly murdered by cops and don't speak out. That's there problem, not black people who don't want to see folk that look like them get unjustly killed by police fault.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Drae_phenom said:


> Not whtat iḿ saying, Iḿ saying that if George Floyd was any other race no one would care, and you know thats true.


because if a white man is killed by a cop on purpose, you know he deserves it

a white man would never have been treated like this. it's a fact. how have white school shooters not been gunned down? why does the media call white killers "family man with mental health issues" but when it's a coloured man it's "terrorist" or "a man with a criminal history"


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Drae_phenom said:


> Not whtat iḿ saying, Iḿ saying that if George Floyd was any other race no one would care, and you know thats true.


Cops, especially in America, are horrible and treat all races badly, but black people are consistently getting the short end of the stick and are specifically targetted by the system. There's undeniable proof of this. No one, not even BLM protesters, say George Floyd was an innocent man who was falsely targetted, but there's a reason his death started the movement. Every single day the government treats black people in America like they're lesser and what happened to George Floyd was the 1 millionth step over the line and everyone is sick of it.

That is also the reason why it's more outrageous than if a white guy was killed. Whilst it would be horrible if a white man was killed in this exact same way and I would call for the cops to be dealt with, as the American cops are laughably horrible at their jobs, it wouldn't be part of decades upon decades of being held under the boot of the government that, even in 2021, still doesn't have basic rights for black people in America. 


Geert Wilders said:


> because if a white man is killed by a cop on purpose, you know he deserves it
> 
> a white man would never have been treated like this. it's a fact. how have white school shooters not been gunned down? why does the media call white killers "family man with mental health issues" but when it's a coloured man it's "terrorist" or "a man with a criminal history"


Not to mention that when a white 17-year-old teenager goes to another town entirely and shoots protesters he's called an innocent kid, but when an innocent 13-year-old black kid is shot by a cop for no reason, he's a man and knew what he was doing.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.

The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.

That couldn't have been what caused his death, though. It was the safe and effective knee restraint used tens of thousands of times across the world without issue.










You were all manipulated by the media.

They cast the bait. You bit. They reeled you in.

The full video and toxicology report completely exonerated the officer. They prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that George Floyd's drug abuse caused his death. Yet you were all fooled so thoroughly by the media, and have so much invested in this case, that you continue living in self-delusion over it.

As the great Mark Twain (allegedly) said:

"It’s easier to fool people than to convince them that they have been fooled."

Since none of you are man enough to say it, I'll say it for you: you've been fooled.

Now grow up and admit it.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

mdinca said:


> It's only a head scratcher to people who want to deny what happened.


Exactly.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.
> 
> The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.
> 
> ...


We get it. Democrats bad. Republicans good. Floyd bad. Derek is a saint. Police have too little power. They should be able to kill without any issue.

We get it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> You were all manipulated by the media.


CNN have been fueling the racial narrative this whole time and it still goes over some people's head. Why the hell else would they put out a video about the KKK while the trial was underway? The examples are endless. They want race wars to divide and conquer the population and distract from the real crimes against humanity being committed across the world. The media doesn't give two shits about black people.

George Soros said in an interview that he doesn't look at the social/moral consequences of his actions, that he's only there to make money. This is the "Philanthropist" funding BLM.

Reality is staring you right in the face.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> So you're saying that the cop should have called an ambulance instead of standing on the guy's neck while he was screaming he couldn't breathe the whole time?


Are you admitting George Floyd had a massive, ultimately fatal drug overdose? Because if so, that's good progress, and I'm proud of you. Sincerely.

As for your question: the officers should have called for medical help the moment they realized Floyd was having an overdose.

When that was, I don't know.

In hindsight, knowing he had such a huge amount of drugs in his system, it's easy to see he triggered an OD. Having it all play out in real time, without the benefit of hindsight? I don't know.

If you can prove Chauvin either knew, or should have known, Floyd was having an overdose, you have a strong case for manslaughter.

But this idea that Chauvin's knee choked the life out of George Floyd? Complete fantasy believed only by the naive, and in the case of the jury, the fearful.

Let's hope the next jury is braver than the first.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.
> 
> The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.
> 
> ...


I think you mean no deaths, not no issues because there are cases of people losing consciousness when this technique was applied in recent years when police departments started tracking this information due to complaints.

Stop spreading your virtue signaling nonsense around here after you got baited and fooled into thinking this technique is safe and effective by grifters paid by billionaires to create culture war talking points.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.
> 
> The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.
> 
> ...


Great job, why weren't you the defense for Chauvin if you knew all the details and were sure of his innocence here? I'm sure with your expert and factual analysis of the case he could have easily walked scot free while you shrug at Floyd's death like an "oh well."

Otherwise, your not as smart and clever as you think you are. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Are you admitting George Floyd had a massive, ultimately fatal drug overdose? Because if so, that's good progress, and I'm proud of you. Sincerely.
> 
> As for your question: the officers should have called for medical help the moment they realized Floyd was having an overdose.
> 
> ...


A 200 plus pound man sitting on your neck with his knee totally can't cause any breathing issues? Are you serious with that shit? And you're calling other people naive?


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.
> 
> The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.
> 
> ...


You´re right, I believe he had a medical death and the knee just emphacized it. I´m tired of the media making it seem like George Floyd was a innocent saint that was in the wrong place at the wrong time, when in reality hr gave a cashier a counterfiet 20 dollar bill, even if he did not know he did. He had a criminal history and they suspected him, they did their job. They did not do it 100% correct and I admit that, but people are so stuck in this imaginary race war. It´s not really black v white, it´s really black v black. Black people kill each other everyday, but when a white person kills one of us we tend to get mad and start to protest. Stop the violence both waysm don´t be stiff-necked


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

mdinca said:


> Both sides make everything political, just like you are doing.
> 
> That's a big part of the problem.


That's exactly what I'm saying in my posts, both sides are messed up, we have to start by being honest.

The first thing everyone needs to admit is FUCK the "Black Lives Matter Organization", it's divisive and racist.

EVERY life matters, when you say it's racist to say "all lives matter", YOU are apart of the problem, YOU piss on Dr. Martin Luther King Jr who said judge NOT by the color of one's skin but by the CONTENT of their character.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bravesfan3 said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying in my posts, both sides are messed up, we have to start by being honest.
> 
> The first thing everyone needs to admit is FUCK the "Black Lives Matter Organization", it's divisive and racist.
> 
> EVERY life matters, *when you say it's racist to say "all lives matter", YOU are apart of the problem*, YOU piss on Dr. Martin Luther King Jr who said judge NOT by the color of one's skin but by the CONTENT of their character.


The whole idea behind all lives matter was to just counteract the idea of black lives matter, that's it. I'm a mid 20s white dude, I live in a nice suburb area and I honestly never have had anything but nice interactions with police. I never was profiled, never was given anything close to unfair treatment based on my race, and really don't have to worry about the police doing anything for me, so I don't feel the need to suddenly get annoyed at the idea of BLM, because they were making a voice against all the issues they have in contrast to what I just wrote.

Look at how the average black person is targeted more by police. And if you're going to spout statistics, no, genetics does not equate a likelihood for crime and violence. But they have so much more to worry about regarding any access with police, hell look at Caron Nazario who was a damn solider sprayed in the face with pepper spray and had guns up at him while sitting in his car totally compliant with his hands up. Things like that is why they are all afraid or angry with police, and why you seem some instances where they don't even feel comfortable with compliancy. If that man was compliant and got that treatment, can you blame them? That is the shit people are angry about and all they ask is for police accountability so shit like that doesn't happen, and it happens far more with black people than anybody else.

You want to judge people for the content of their character and say anybody who mentions race is part of the problem? Who do you think you are? I'm a white guy who supports the idea of BLM and improved accountability of police and fair treatment towards black people, does this make me a racist somehow to point out this discrepancy?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> A 200 plus pound man sitting on your neck with his knee totally can't cause any breathing issues? Are you serious with that shit? And you're calling other people naive?


Just for the purposes of accuracy, Derek Chauvin is actually a pretty small dude at 5'9" and 154 pounds. Not doing anything more than providing accurate information, just so people know.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> The whole idea behind all lives matter was to just counteract the idea of black lives matter, that's it


Well FUCK that assumption.

I'm gonna tell you why I tout all lives matter... because I believe all lives matter.

I could give a shit what anyone else touts it for.

Matter of fact I did tout Black Lives Matter when it was just a phrase, no longer however due to the evil organization. I phrase it different. Black Lives are Equal, Black Lives are Worthy, Black Lives are Precious, any other terminology. Am I gonna phrase it as Black Lives Matter anymore? Nope, I'm not giving that corrupt organization cred.



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> You want to judge people for the content of their character and say anybody who mentions race is part of the problem? Who do you think you are? I'm a white guy who supports the idea of BLM and improved accountability of police and fair treatment towards black people, does this make me a racist somehow to point out this discrepancy?


As a black male, YES that does make you racist. FUCK seeing skin color, it's bullshit. I wouldn't want to be around you anymore than a KKK member because you're both Divisive and only see color.

Why the fuck would I want to be around sycophantics who make my damn race my identity. 

Fuck that, you're not gonna get "gee you're not a racist" cred from me, I'm gonna ruin your whole shit and lump you in with the rest of the racist, because it's the same shit. I'm not you or the left's puppet. you're not gonna use me for your political agenda, that's as wrong and racist as slavery.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Bravesfan3 said:


> As a black male, YES that does make you racist. FUCK seeing skin color, it's bullshit. I wouldn't want to be around you anymore than a KKK member because you're both Divisive and only see color.
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to be around sycophantics who make my damn race my identity.
> 
> Fuck that, you're not gonna get "gee you're not a racist" cred from me, I'm gonna ruin your whole shit and lump you in with the rest of the racist, because it's the same shit. I'm not you or the left's puppet. you're not gonna use me for your political agenda, that's as wrong and racist as slavery.


You're not fitting into the box you're supposed to fit in. I'm not comfortable with this.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Well FUCK that assumption.
> 
> I'm gonna tell you why I tout all lives matter... because I believe all lives matter.
> 
> ...


Me wanting more fair policing for everybody makes me on the level of the KKK? I'm not making any of this political, I did not once mention politics at all. So Sure dude. 

And I don't give a fuck what you are you dumb cunt or how you see me, as clearly you don't want a conversation except to hurl insults around like a petulant child. Fuck off.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Me wanting more fair policing for everybody makes me on the level of the KKK? I'm not making any of this political, I did not once mention politics at all. So Sure dude.
> 
> And I don't give a fuck what you are you dumb cunt or how you see me, as clearly you don't want a conversation except to hurl insults around like a petulant child. Fuck off.


I didn't throw around childish insults, I told you how it is. 

You Are Racist.

I'm not a fucking identity puppet, I don't need you, I don't think systemic racism exists, you don't help my race, you only further destroy our communities and further divide people. I don't want to be valued on my skin color, it doesn't define me.

So please, stand back and stand down with the blatant virtue signaling and racist identity politics. it's insulting. You use us for political advantage while not actually giving two fucks about us or helping us in the last 40+ years, you've only made things worse.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I didn't throw around childish insults, I told you how it is.
> 
> You Are Racist.
> 
> ...


Man I feel stupid as hell for falling for this troll shit now, or you just can't read. 

Have fun buddy.


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Bravesfan3 said:


> Well FUCK that assumption.
> 
> I'm gonna tell you why I tout all lives matter... because I believe all lives matter.
> 
> ...


You sound like an idiot calling peeps racist. BLM is a divisive and violent organiztaion. I am black and even I know this. We need to come together and not kill each other. It starts with unity, black peeps kill each other everyday but when a white person does it then it becomes bad. You all are all hypocrites, lets stand together and make a change, not debate and protest. Protests only make the government angry and want to retaliate. Lets have peace, but it starts internally.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> You're not fitting into the box you're supposed to fit in. I'm not comfortable with this.


I don't give shit. they're as racist as any other KKK member, they're just closet racists.

It's no different than politicians acting nice and starting to be non-violent in response to Civil Rights Protests, so they could appear like the good guys and gain their trusts so they could continue segregation.

Dr. Martin Luther King said in his letter from Birmingham Jail(which I guarantee 95% of these fucks never read), that it is WRONG, to use "Moral means to obtain an Immoral End"

And that's exactly what they do. act nice, virtue signal, pretend to give a shit about black people, when really they don't help for shit and only make things worse and more divisive in the black community.

The white virtue signaler acting like the black communities ally while causing DIVISIVENESS and continuing victim culture, which only perpetuates black suffering, is JUST AS racist as the outright racist who throws the N word around and fights for segregation.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Man I feel stupid as hell for falling for this troll shit now, or you just can't read.
> 
> Have fun buddy.


Probably Barons long staff.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Bravesfan3 said:


> I don't give shit. they're as racist as any other KKK member, they're just closet racists.


Maybe, just maybe, you might have missed my sarcasm there, ace.

Gotta love people that can't even recognize those trying to offer them an olive branch, so blinded they are by rage.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> Maybe, just maybe, you might have missed my sarcasm there, ace.
> 
> Gotta love people that can't even recognize those trying to offer them an olive branch, so blinded they are by rage.


I knew you were being sarcastic, I just wanted to make it clear for everyone else who didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> We get it. Democrats bad. Republicans good. Floyd bad. Derek is a saint. Police have too little power. They should be able to kill without any issue.
> 
> We get it.


Do you ever wonder why it is your side always ends up defending the dregs of society over decent people?

No?

Well maybe you should.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Cops, especially in America, are horrible and treat all races badly, but black people are consistently getting the short end of the stick and are specifically targetted by the system. There's undeniable proof of this. No one, not even BLM protesters, say George Floyd was an innocent man who was falsely targetted, but there's a reason his death started the movement. Every single day the government treats black people in America like they're lesser and what happened to George Floyd was the 1 millionth step over the line and everyone is sick of it.


Saying all cops are horrible is just as wrong as saying all BLM supporters are terrorists.



WrestleFAQ said:


> Exactly.


We're not on the same side of this dude.



Drae_phenom said:


> You´re right, I believe he had a medical death and the knee just emphacized it. I´m tired of the media making it seem like George Floyd was a innocent saint that was in the wrong place at the wrong time, when in reality hr gave a cashier a counterfiet 20 dollar bill, even if he did not know he did. He had a criminal history and they suspected him, they did their job. They did not do it 100% correct and I admit that, but people are so stuck in this imaginary race war. It´s not really black v white, it´s really black v black. Black people kill each other everyday, but when a white person kills one of us we tend to get mad and start to protest. Stop the violence both waysm don´t be stiff-necked


You are the only one saying people have called Floyd a hero. Many posters have pointed that out to you.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Starts post with claim the left makes everything political...ends post with the need to lump Chauvin in with the left. Can't make this shit up. It is like a self-fulfilling prophesy 13 years old kid temper tantrum. *Is this how dumbed down American conservatives have become?*


Pretty much. I thought the world was coming to an end when I graduated High School they elected G.W. Bush, little did I know how much farther they would fall...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Are you admitting George Floyd had a massive, ultimately fatal drug overdose? Because if so, that's good progress, and I'm proud of you. Sincerely.
> 
> As for your question: the officers should have called for medical help the moment they realized Floyd was having an overdose.
> 
> ...


I feel like if it was as obvious that Chauvin is innocent as you make it out to seem that he wouldn't have been convicted by a jury. He had a lawyer and his lawyer tried really hard to get him acquitted and couldn't and it doesn't seem like his defense attorney made any glaring errors.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The knee restraint has been used tens of thousands of times without issue. It's taught to police forces all across the world precisely because of how safe and highly effective it is.
> 
> The one person who died while it was being applied? He had enough drugs in his system to kill an elephant, and was complaining about not being able to breathe long before it was applied.
> 
> ...


Point is he said he said he was having trouble breathing before the cop kneeled on him. That's on the cop for restraining him with THAT particular method for an extended period when he knew what may happen. That NEGLIGENCE constitutes manslaughter, no questions there! You can try and argue if he INTENDED to kill (hence murder) if you really want, but a jury of his peers already found him guilty. He may get a mistrial and get to do it all over again, but most likely will be found guilty again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey look


CNN still trying so hard to fuel even more race wars.

The policeman in this video was entirely in the right because he shot a crazy attacker with a knife and gave her multiple warnings. But NOOO, it was an "innocent" black woman getting killed according to how CNN is framing it.

At least nobody is falling for it in the comment section, which is refreshing to see.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

^^^ are there really some people defending her?


Anyways, that should probably be a different thread.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Do you ever wonder why it is your side always ends up defending the dregs of society over decent people?
> 
> No?
> 
> Well maybe you should.


Did you just say all black people are dredges on society?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Klitschko said:


> ^^^ are there really some people defending her?



Nobody is defending her, but the MSM is framing it as if it was racially motivated, and making it out to be an unjustifiable action taken on a poor 16-year old black girl. When it's clear as DAY in the video that she was going to stab someone with a lethal weapon and given multiple warnings to stop.


CNN are the GOAT at manipulating public perception, but this time it's backfiring in their faces.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Pretty much. I thought the world was coming to an end when I graduated High School they elected G.W. Bush, little did I know how much farther they would fall...


At least Bush and his team had a vision in improving the lives of ordinary Americans, however misguided it was. The past decade of American conservatism is just built on being contrarian because the Democrats' policies proposals are very much similar to a center-right solution to problems.



Klitschko said:


> ^^^ are there really some people defending her?
> 
> 
> Anyways, that should probably be a different thread.


Nobody in that video even defended her. Nobody was fueling race war rhetoric. One could argue the former prosecutor mentioning other blacks killed by cops as fueling race war, but normalizing death by cops is evidence of a systemic issue isn't it? She was also stretching by attempting to deflect from condoning what the cop did in shooting by pivoting to talking about more restraint could be used to prevent the loss of Bryant's life. But that is a far cry from fueling a race war.

Either she didn't watch the video herself and just want to use the incident to raise a soapbox about CNN or she is so deluded into thinking that is actually what happened in that CNN video.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Nobody in that video even defended her. Nobody was fueling race war rhetoric. One could argue the former prosecutor mentioning other blacks killed by cops as fueling race war, but normalizing death by cops is evidence of a systemic issue isn't it? She was also stretching by attempting to deflect from condoning what the cop did in shooting by pivoting to talking about more restraint could be used to prevent the loss of Bryant's life. But that is a far cry from fueling a race war.
> 
> Either she didn't watch the video herself and just want to use the incident to raise a soapbox about CNN or she is so deluded into thinking that is actually what happened in that CNN video.




Chose to highlight this event with headline: Black teen shot and killed

"She was a peaceful little girl, she promoted peace" --- yeah that's why she hunted someone down with a knife

"We don't yet have all of the facts but we do know that a 16-year-old girl, a child of this community, tragically died last night," --- when the facts are IN the cam footage

Showing BLM taking to the street in protest of her death

No mention about how the cop likely saved a girl's life

Brought up other blacks getting killed by cops and George Floyd case


Are you also going to try and pretend that CNN releasing a video of the KKK on the day of the trial wasn't race-baiting?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Chose to highlight this event with headline: Black teen shot and killed
> 
> "She was a peaceful little girl, she promoted peace"
> 
> ...


Wtf are you saying? The literal title of the clip you are sharing is :

*Body cam video shows cop shooting Black teen who had charged two women with a knife*

They literally quoted the girl in pink, interviewed a former cop who said the action was justified. Peaceful little girl was the quote by the attacker's relative.

Like fk off with your dumb ignorant takes. You can literally misquote the very same source you are sharing just to frame it into a narrow narrative you already made up in you head. Like how off the meds are you?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Did you just say all black people are dredges on society?


This is just a sad, shameless response. You have absolutely zero business being a moderator.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Did you just say all black people are dredges on society?


Yo he didn't say Black People are dredges on society, he said the specific cases/people you defended are.

Now, Derek Chauvin DID murder George Floyd, but things like what you just did in this post to this guy, are unacceptable and perpetuate racism.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

KYRA BATARA said:


> MSM is framing it as if it was racially motivated,


That makes no sense, he obviously shot her because she was an aggressor not because she was black.

If he was shooting people because they were black, everyone else would've got shot too.

Not that I agree with her getting shot, there's non-lethal ways to stop someone and deescalate a situation, but let's not pretend this was racism.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Wtf are you saying? The literal title of the clip you are sharing is :
> 
> *Body cam video shows cop shooting Black teen who had charged two women with a knife*
> 
> ...


Are you really that dense? This is the same network putting out a video of the KKK just a day prior to fuel race wars, and yet you can't see how this video was soaked with "cop kills black person" overtones?

They barely mentioned anything positive about what the cop did. They CHOSE to use that quote from the relative. They CHOSE to show BLM in the streets (when they refuse to show anti-lockdown protests). There's countless events happening like this all over America, but they CHOSE to highlight the one where a black person gets shot by a cop and build an aura of tragedy around it.

It's like you have no idea how manipulating public perception works. Jeff Zucker is on tape admitting that CNN carefully chooses it's stories to influence perception, but somehow there's clueless people like you that still doesn't grasp these controlled narratives.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

mdinca said:


> Saying all cops are horrible is just as wrong as saying all BLM supporters are terrorists.


1. No it isn't.
2. I'm saying all cops are horrible as in they're trained horribly and the actual cops, not as people but as an organisation, are horrible.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes it is and no they are not.

Maybe you would like to take on the job.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Are you really that dense? This is the same network putting out a video of the KKK just a day prior to fuel race wars, and yet you can't see how this video was soaked with "cop kills black person" overtones?
> 
> They barely mentioned anything positive about what the cop did. They CHOSE to use that quote from the relative. They CHOSE to show BLM in the streets (when they refuse to show anti-lockdown protests). There's countless events happening like this all over America, but they CHOSE to highlight the one where a black person gets shot by a cop and build an aura of tragedy around it.
> 
> It's like you have no idea how manipulating public perception works. Jeff Zucker is on tape admitting that CNN carefully chooses it's stories to influence perception, but somehow there's clueless people like you that still doesn't grasp these controlled narratives.


The dense person here is you. Nothing in the video you shared supported what you are saying. You even mistaken what perception CNN was attempting to influence here. It isn't racial here dummy. That is how dense you are. 

You are always a few steps away from the truth but then pivot into a completely wrong conclusion because of your own biases is too strong. When you don't see a 16 years old dead being a tragedy, that's on you and your warped perception on reality with the media you consume. The one totally clueless around here is you trying to virtue signal yourself out of a deep hole of cultural war talking points because you can't do any thinking for yourself.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This is just a sad, shameless response. You have absolutely zero business being a moderator.


David duke agrees with your take that Chauvin is innocent. Alot of guys who wear hoods believe he did the right thing 

That's my fucking problem with this whole situation. Those cunts think the way Chauvin handled Floyd is the right way to do things. That POCs don't deserve their day in court 

So excuse me for being pissed off when you say shit like Chauvin doesn't deserve to fucking rot for what his done. Excuse me for being frustrated with this same fucking argument you have when minorities not counting Bryant are murdered for fucking minor crimes and resisting arrest 

I hate dirty cops. I hate people who think cops should be obeyed no matter what. That thinking is why you lot have the problems you do. You let cops get away with treating minorities like shit instead of demanding a fucking change.

And why? Because you would rather fight like children over the colours red or blue. And until your government gets the fuck over itself and rein these cunts in more black people have to live in fear

@Headliner since you wanted to know why this guy is making me so angry. By all means punish me but this guys an asshole


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

"If it bleeds, it leads." Do you thing the media wants racism to go away? If racism went away a certain amount of talking heads would go away too.

Listen to how Dr MSNBC Jason Johnson frames the Ohio incident.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384999914816540675


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Me wanting more fair policing for everybody makes me on the level of the KKK? I'm not making any of this political, I did not once mention politics at all. So Sure dude.
> 
> And I don't give a fuck what you are you dumb cunt or how you see me, as clearly you don't want a conversation except to hurl insults around like a petulant child. Fuck off.


Funny coming from the person telling others "go fuck yourself."


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

A-55 Man said:


> Funny coming from the person telling others "go fuck yourself."


It's funny he throws racist label to people who aren't racist in attempt to virtue signal, so he could keep the divisiveness, use Black People and racism as some political tool while doing jack to help Black Community and keep their suffering going.

Yet when someone calls out his racism, he gets violent and tells the Black Community to "fuck off"

Which is as racist as a nut being publicly racist and throwing the N word. closet racist Virtue Signalers who claim they want to help yet only divide while doing nothing to help and open racists... are still both racists.

Difference is the Woke Left Racists smile through their teeth and pretend to be your friend while putting the knife in your back and ruining the Black Community even more while creating greater division.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Headliner since you wanted to know why this guy is making me so angry. By all means punish me but this guys an asshole


I suggest you mods and admins look up his posting history. I think a mod cleared up A LOT of his person's posts in the political thread last year because the guy was straight up posting turningpoint USA talking points ad-nauseam. Dude suddenly went inactive on this account and posting under new trolling accounts that were all quickly banned for propaganda posts before resuming posting under this account again for some reason. And he didn't hide those belong to him. Would not even be surprised if many accounts banned for being hateful trolls belong to him either.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A-55 Man said:


> Funny coming from the person telling others "go fuck yourself."


Well he didn't want any conversation if you read the original response he made to me other than to completely twist around everything I said and call me a racist. 

The conversation with him is done and a complete waste of time, the response I gave was exactly how I felt. You can send me a membership to the KKK I assume then since I'm that level of racist.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I suggest you mods and admins look up his posting history. I think a mod cleared up A LOT of his person's posts in the political thread last year because the guy was straight up posting turningpoint USA talking points ad-nauseam. Dude suddenly went inactive on this account and posting under new trolling accounts that were all quickly banned for propaganda posts before resuming posting under this account again for some reason. And he didn't hide those belong to him. Would not even be surprised if many accounts banned for being hateful trolls belong to him either.


@Platt And @Headliner could you check him out


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> I suggest you mods and admins look up his posting history. I think a mod cleared up A LOT of his person's posts in the political thread last year because the guy was straight up posting turningpoint USA talking points ad-nauseam. Dude suddenly went inactive on this account and posting under new trolling accounts that were all quickly banned for propaganda posts before resuming posting under this account again for some reason. And he didn't hide those belong to him. Would not even be surprised if many accounts banned for being hateful trolls belong to him either.





Firefromthegods said:


> @Platt And @Headliner could you check him out


Not gonna lie I think a couple of the accounts on here are all affiliated with one another. Re-joiners maybe?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Not gonna lie I think a couple of the accounts on here are all affiliated with one another. Re-joiners maybe?


Definitely rejoiners. Just curious which is the earliest of those accounts. lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

mdinca said:


> Yes it is and no they are not.
> 
> Maybe you would like to take on the job.


American cops are literally the worst trained cops in the first world. That's an objective fact supported by years and years of documentation and studies.

I have no desire to be a cop so no thanks.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Having watched the whole trial coverage and seen all the evidence and arguments that decision was a farce. 3rd Degree should have been nowhere near the charge list. Nobody else was harmed in the incident. Manslaughter all day long!!!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> @Krin you must be a White Lives Matter supporter


god forbid you be an ALL LIVES MATTER supporter


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Greatsthegreats said:


> god forbid you be an ALL LIVES MATTER supporter


All lives matter is inherently racist, as it undermines the underlying story here, which is that black people and minorities are disadvantaged compared to white people and the majority. 

Black Lives Matter are not black supremacists. Let’s cut that story out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> Having watched the whole trial coverage and seen all the evidence and arguments that decision was a farce. 3rd Degree should have been nowhere near the charge list. Nobody else was harmed in the incident. Manslaughter all day long!!!


Aren't you forgetting the 2nd degree murder charge here?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> American cops are literally the worst trained cops in the first world. That's an objective fact supported by years and years of documentation and studies.


That's not true, of course. Either you're misinformed or you're going for hyperbolic dramatic effect (which I can understand, as people are rightfully frustrated with American cops these days). For all their faults, US cops can't hold a candle to countries like Venezuela, where people are killed by police at an incredible 1,830 per 10 million, more than SIXTY TIMES THE RATE in the United States, and that's not even considering the wanton corruption, bribery, shakedowns, and so on. 

Let's try to stick to facts and not wander lazily into exaggeration. Inform yourselves, people. Here's just one article to get you started:









Police terrorize the poor to help Maduro control barrios of Venezuela


A deadly police force, increasingly accused of summary executions, terrorizes poor neighborhoods across Venezuela and helps Maduro maintain his hold on power.




www.reuters.com


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> American cops are literally the worst trained cops in the first world. That's an objective fact supported by years and years of documentation and studies.
> 
> I have no desire to be a cop so no thanks.


You must be a law enforcement expert, too bad you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> That's not true, of course. Either you're misinformed or you're going for hyperbolic dramatic effect (which I can understand, as people are rightfully frustrated with American cops these days). For all their faults, US cops can't hold a candle to countries like Venezuela, where people are killed by police at an incredible 1,830 per 10 million, more than SIXTY TIMES THE RATE in the United States, and that's not even considering the wanton corruption, bribery, shakedowns, and so on.
> 
> Let's try to stick to facts and not wander lazily into exaggeration. Inform yourselves, people. Here's just one article to get you started:
> 
> ...


You clearly did not read what I said. Tell me how Venezuela is a first-world country? USA has the factually proven worst Police force in a FIRST-WORLD country. Try again.



mdinca said:


> You must be a law enforcement expert, too bad you couldn't be more wrong.


I actually am, and I'm actually not wrong. Good job not even trying to prove me wrong, though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> You clearly did not read what I said. Tell me how Venezuela is a first-world country? USA has the factually proven worst Police force in a FIRST-WORLD country. Try again.
> 
> I actually am, and I'm actually not wrong. Good job not even trying to prove me wrong, though.


Maybe a better example is a country like Brazil where a lot of police are just plain corrupt and many citizens end up just having to defend themselves. I know for the big cities its recommended tourists never stray from more touristy parts of the city due to the high level of crime and lack of proper policing. I'd consider Brazil just about first world or on the cusp with their megacities they have. 

Not saying our police aren't a problem, they clearly have a lot of them and the entire system itself has issues from the inside out. I just didn't think it was the worst in the first world.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Maybe a better example is a country like Brazil where a lot of police are just plain corrupt and many citizens end up just having to defend themselves. I know for the big cities its recommended tourists never stray from more touristy parts of the city due to the high level of crime and lack of proper policing. I'd consider Brazil just about first world or on the cusp with their megacities they have.
> 
> Not saying our police aren't a problem, they clearly have a lot of them and the entire system itself has issues from the inside out. I just didn't think it was the worst in the first world.


Brazil isn't a first-world country either, though.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> You clearly did not read what I said. Tell me how Venezuela is a first-world country? USA has the factually proven worst Police force in a FIRST-WORLD country. Try again.


In the first world, I wouldn't necessarily doubt it. Sources?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> I suggest you mods and admins look up his posting history. I think a mod cleared up A LOT of his person's posts in the political thread last year because the guy was straight up posting turningpoint USA talking points ad-nauseam. Dude suddenly went inactive on this account and posting under new trolling accounts that were all quickly banned for propaganda posts before resuming posting under this account again for some reason. And he didn't hide those belong to him. Would not even be surprised if many accounts banned for being hateful trolls belong to him either.


I wasn't expecting to be the centerpiece of a BlueAnon conspiracy theory here on WF, but here we are.

I'm flattered.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I wasn't expecting to be the centerpiece of a BlueAnon conspiracy theory here on WF, but here we are.
> 
> I'm flattered.


Are you denying you ever created other accounts in these forums to post rubbish around here?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> In the first world, I wouldn't necessarily doubt it. Sources?


I'm too lazy to spend an hour or two gathering perfect sources but here's what I got after 10m:

Here's one source that counts the number of people killed by police, you'll have to filter out the first-world countries yourself, unfortunately: List of killings by law enforcement officers by country - Wikipedia

Here's one detailing the corruption due to infiltration and police force members that are either white supremacists or KKK members, etc. They refuse to address this in a lot of the police stations: White supremacists and militias have infiltrated police across US, report says | US policing | The Guardian 

There's obviously the massive number of brutalities and shootings that police not only commit themselves but fail to address too, as well as the blatant racial bias which I don't think you'd need sources for but let me know lol.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Lorromire said:


> Here's one source that counts the number of people killed by police, you'll have to filter out the first-world countries yourself, unfortunately: List of killings by law enforcement officers by country - Wikipedia


Yep, according to rate per 10 million, US is easily the highest at 34.8. Some people consider Mexico (30.0) a first-world country, but I don't, so the next closest to the US is Luxembourg down at 16.9, _less than half the US's rate_. That's a staggering number.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Maybe a better example is a country like Brazil where a lot of police are just plain corrupt and many citizens end up just having to defend themselves. I know for the big cities its recommended tourists never stray from more touristy parts of the city due to the high level of crime and lack of proper policing. I'd consider Brazil just about first world or on the cusp with their megacities they have.
> 
> Not saying our police aren't a problem, they clearly have a lot of them and the entire system itself has issues from the inside out. I just didn't think it was the worst in the first world.


Brazil is absolutely NOT a first world country. Wtf.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whats wrong with turning point talking points? Someone has just as much right to post those as those here who seem to read straight from AOCs playbook as long as they arent being threatening or insulting. Its the same partisan mess.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Whats wrong with turning point talking points? Someone has just as much right to post those as those here who seem to read straight from AOCs playbook as long as they arent being threatening or insulting. Its the same partisan mess.


Because their talking points are nonsense and easily debunked. They are also doing shit like this









A pro-Trump youth activist group paid teenagers to push conservative talking points on social media, including misleading claims and disinformation


Experts told The Washington Post that those posts could circumvent the efforts by social media platforms to curb the spread of disinformation.




www.businessinsider.com





Get your house in order before bitching about the other side. That is what a real conservative would say.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cops are trained as if they were soldiers. This is the root of the problem. Cops are definitely not soldiers. A soldier is someone trained to kill and is sent to war where killing is the norm. The rationale behind training cops as soldiers is absolute bullshit like the war on drugs. So there's one thing that can begin to solve this problem. Legalize all drugs.

Blaming racism is a smokescreen. It allows the war on drugs to continue.


oh and obviously Chauvin was guilty of the charges, but we already knew that. i was pretty sure the jury would convict him since it was charged properly and there was video evidence.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> The dense person here is you. Nothing in the video you shared supported what you are saying. You even mistaken what perception CNN was attempting to influence here. It isn't racial here dummy. That is how dense you are.
> 
> You are always a few steps away from the truth but then pivot into a completely wrong conclusion because of your own biases is too strong. When you don't see a 16 years old dead being a tragedy, that's on you and your warped perception on reality with the media you consume. The one totally clueless around here is you trying to virtue signal yourself out of a deep hole of cultural war talking points because you can't do any thinking for yourself.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


>





https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/james-okeefe-shows-what-real-fake-news-is/2017/11/28/788f47fc-d482-11e7-a986-d0a9770d9a3e_story.html


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/james-okeefe-shows-what-real-fake-news-is/2017/11/28/788f47fc-d482-11e7-a986-d0a9770d9a3e_story.html



What does this have to do with what Charlie Chester was caught on tape saying?


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

FriedTofu said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/james-okeefe-shows-what-real-fake-news-is/2017/11/28/788f47fc-d482-11e7-a986-d0a9770d9a3e_story.html


Huh? What the fuck does that have to do with the dude's post?

@KYRA BATARA wins this one easy, so much you tried to deflect.

I was listening to you too until you did that bullshit, so that tactic backfired.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> What does this have to do with what Charlie Chester was caught on tape saying?


The source you cited has been known to make up stuff via selective editing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> The source you cited has been known to make up stuff via selective editing.


Are you insinuating that those weren't Charlie Chester's _actual_ words that came out of his mouth?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Are you insinuating that those weren't Charlie Chester's _actual_ words that came out of his mouth?


I am saying we need full context of the conversation because the source you cited has been known to make shit up via selective editing and swaying opinions with his own propaganda takes about the nature of the secret videos he take of others.

Fools like you keep falling for his yellow journalism is why the world is so shit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I am saying we need full context of the conversation because the source you cited has been known to make shit up via selective editing and swaying opinions with his own propaganda takes about the nature of the secret videos he take of others.
> 
> Fools like you keep falling for his yellow journalism is why the world is so shit.



Girl on the tape asked him questions, and he provided answers to those questions. What more context do you need?


Please just stop before making an even bigger ass of yourself.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Girl on the tape asked him questions, and he provided answers to those questions. What more context do you need?
> 
> 
> Please just stop before making an even bigger ass of yourself.


I snooped around a little about this and it seem this was from tinder dates with a girl. Basically dude was talking out of his ass to try to impress a woman he wanted to bang.









CNN staffer Charlie Chester claims network's 'propaganda' was to 'get Trump out of office' in shocking clip


An undercover investigation by Project Veritas shows a CNN Technical Director boast of network's role in Biden's victory and saying 'we got Trump out'




meaww.com


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I snooped around a little about this and it seem this was from tinder dates with a girl. Basically dude was talking out of his ass to try to impress a woman he wanted to bang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^

This is the single biggest attempt of grasping at straws that I've ever seen on here. Holy shit.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> ^^^
> 
> This is the single biggest attempt of grasping at straws that I've ever seen on here. Holy shit.


You must not have seen the posts you made over the years in here then.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You must not have seen the posts you made over the years in here then.













D- on the comeback. Could've been better.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Geert Wilders said:


> All lives matter is inherently racist, as it undermines the underlying story here, which is that black people and minorities are disadvantaged compared to white people and the majority.
> 
> Black Lives Matter are not black supremacists. Let’s cut that story out.


well as long as we're not denying that black supremists do exist and that we must be vigilant


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Can we please cut the crap about "All Lives Matter" being inherently racist?


"All" lives includes Black lives, Asian lives, White lives... ect. How the hell is that racist? There's _zero_ prejudice, discrimination or antagonism in this saying. It highlights the universal truth in that we're all humans, and the vital value associated with that state of being.


It promotes ACTUAL inclusion, as opposed to generalizing/shaming/demonizing white people in an effort to prop up black people, which creates _more_ tension, division and chaos in the world.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Can we please cut the crap about "All Lives Matter" being inherently racist?
> 
> 
> "All" lives includes Black lives, Asian lives, White lives... ect. How the hell is that racist? There's _zero_ prejudice, discrimination or antagonism in this saying. It highlights the universal truth in that we're all humans, and the vital value associated with that state of being.
> ...


All Lives Matter is considered racist because the only reason it started is because of Black Lives Matter, it wasn't around before BLM became a thing. That's why people see it as a racist movement, because it's only around to discredit or take away from BLM. The phrase All Lives Matter isn't necessarily bad, but the movement itself is nothing but hate filled.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> All Lives Matter is considered racist because the only reason it started is because of Black Lives Matter, it wasn't around before BLM became a thing. That's why people see it as a racist movement, because it's only around to discredit or take away from BLM. The phrase All Lives Matter isn't necessarily bad, but the movement itself is nothing but hate filled.



Again, there's zero prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism involved. People aren't saying "All Lives Matter EXCEPT for Black Lives"...

BLM promotes division between races by shaming white people, while ALM sheds the idea of racial division and puts everyone on the same pedestal. _That's _why people began saying it as a response to "Black Lives Matter". How can it undermine black people when it INCLUDES them?

There's _nothing_ racist about it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Again, there's zero prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism involved. People aren't saying "All Lives Matter EXCEPT for Black Lives"...
> 
> BLM promotes division between races by shaming white people, while ALM sheds the idea of racial division and puts everyone on the same pedestal. _That's _why people began saying it as a response to "Black Lives Matter". How can it undermine black people when it INCLUDES them?
> 
> There's _nothing_ racist about it.


Not saying this describes you, but the people who feel BLM are trying to shame them for being white is the exact reason why BLM exists in the first place.

Im white and ive never felt attacked when discussing racism with BLM supporters.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BLM advocates reparations, so I'm automatically against it. All of my grandparents were poor immigrants from Argentina, Puerto Rico, and Italy, and they worked their way from nothing and made fantastic lives in America in a single generation. You're not getting a goddamn dime from me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Again, there's zero prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism involved. People aren't saying "All Lives Matter EXCEPT for Black Lives"...
> 
> BLM promotes division between races by shaming white people, while ALM sheds the idea of racial division and puts everyone on the same pedestal. _That's _why people began saying it as a response to "Black Lives Matter". How can it undermine black people when it INCLUDES them?
> 
> There's _nothing_ racist about it.


Let's think of it like this. Let's say you're having at your job there was a big work meeting team morale and concerns. Let's say during this meeting you decided to let it be known that one of the supervisors were abusing their powers to over work you. Now imagine while trying to discuss this grievance, a co-worker butted in to say "hey that supervisor does that to everybody". But they didn't do it in a manner of supporting you and illustrating how bad the supervisor is. They did it in a manner of dismissing and belittling your claim, because they randomly got upset that you didn't include them in your airing of the grievance of how YOU are treated. 

The All Lives Matter shit gets looked down upon because it's said by people trying to be agonistic or those who can't understand the idea it's okay for a group to fight for their own interest. You wouldn't go to a breast cancer walk and talk about it's ride to not include colon cancer. All Lives Matter as a slogan doesn't get respect because it's not actually concerned about speaking out against cops unjustly abusing and killing citizens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> BLM advocates reparations, so I'm automatically against it. All of my grandparents were poor immigrants from Argentina, Puerto Rico, and Italy, and they worked their way from nothing and made fantastic lives in America in a single generation. You're not getting a goddamn dime from me.


So what you're saying is people who's relatives were slaves in America are owed nothing by the country that did that? If that's the hill you want to die on


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Let's think of it like this. Let's say you're having at your job there was a big work meeting team morale and concerns. Let's say during this meeting you decided to let it be known that one of the supervisors were abusing their powers to over work you. Now imagine while trying to discuss this grievance, a co-worker butted in to say "hey that supervisor does that to everybody". But they didn't do it in a manner of supporting you and illustrating how bad the supervisor is. They did it in a manner of dismissing and belittling your claim, because they randomly got upset that you didn't include them in your airing of the grievance of how YOU are treated.
> 
> The All Lives Matter shit gets looked down upon because it's said by people trying to be agonistic or those who can't understand the idea it's okay for a group to fight for their own interest. You wouldn't go to a breast cancer walk and talk about it's ride to not include colon cancer. All Lives Matter as a slogan doesn't get respect because it's not actually concerned about speaking out against cops unjustly abusing and killing citizens.



Killer cops fall under abuse of authority. This is not exclusively a grievance that Black people have. Is there racial bias that exist? Sure, but the end result is a person of power exercising their authority in an unlawful or morally corrupt way. Black people get killed by cops. White people get killed by cops. White people kill Black people. White people kill White people. Black people kill White people, and Black people kill Black people. There's racial bias on all sides, but one universal truth that connects us all is respect for human life. The behavior/action of an abuser is easier to pinpoint and shut down, rather than trying to define whether or not it was racially motivated. Systemic racism exists and it should be stamped out when observed, however so does classism, mass deception and crimes against humanity.

Feeding into the racial discourse keeps it relevant in the public sphere and manipulates perception. White people that otherwise may not have had a prejudice against Black people may now feel differently by the negative antics of BLM (as a select group) which is highlighted a great deal on the news. By making "White Privilege" a thing in the zeitgeist vernacular, you're essentially generalizing, and reinforces the idea of separation between races. Yes, there ARE privileged people. That falls on the _individual_'s good fortunes through hard work or other circumstances.

"All Lives Matter" is promoting a philosophy that humans transcend race and color. Yeah it competes with Black Lives Matter as a mantra, but from a PHILOSOPHICAL point of view, and not from a racial one. It's basically saying that yeah, BLM has it right on the idea that abuse of authority is bad under the wrong hands, but this doesn't mean that we should make it about a single race or employ similar tactics to achieve means of being heard.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The "all' in All Lives matter is just as flimsy as "religious" in religious liberty. Just a mask used to justify saying bigotry ideas out in public and cry victimhood when called out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Killer cops fall under abuse of authority. This is not exclusively a grievance that Black people have. Is there racial bias that exist? Sure, but the end result is a person of power exercising their authority in an unlawful or morally corrupt way. Black people get killed by cops. White people get killed by cops. White people kill Black people. White people kill White people. Black people kill White people, and Black people kill Black people. There's racial bias on all sides, but one universal truth that connects us all is respect for human life. The behavior/action of an abuser is easier to pinpoint and shut down, rather than trying to define whether or not it was racially motivated. Systemic racism exists and it should be stamped out when observed, however so does classism, mass deception and crimes against humanity.
> 
> Feeding into the racial discourse keeps it relevant in the public sphere and manipulates perception. White people that otherwise may not have had a prejudice against Black people may now feel differently by the negative antics of BLM (as a select group) which is highlighted a great deal on the news. By making "White Privilege" a thing in the zeitgeist vernacular, you're essentially generalizing, and reinforces the idea of separation between races. Yes, there ARE privileged people. That falls on the _individual_'s good fortunes through hard work or other circumstances.
> 
> "All Lives Matter" is promoting a philosophy that humans transcend race and color. Yeah it competes with Black Lives Matter as a mantra, but from a PHILOSOPHICAL point of view, and not from a racial one. It's basically saying that yeah, BLM has it right on the idea that abuse of authority is bad under the wrong hands, but this doesn't mean that we should make it about a single race or employ similar tactics to achieve means of being heard.


The issue with all this is taking offense at a group fighting for their own interests. Again do you go to breast cancer walks and discuss how colon cancer is important. That by focusing on breast cancer it's divisive to the rest of the cancer community. Of course you don't, because you realize that would be silly and ridiculous to do. 

Also this "stop talking about it" rhetoric has never solved any real problem. Real problems don't go away by ignoring. Also the type of person that gets bothered by things like "Black Lives Matter" the statement or discussion of "White Privilege" is the type of person unwilling to understand the problem to begin with. Because they're immediately internalizing it and making themselves the victim. If a black person says 

"hey it's unfair these cops are getting away with shooting unarmed black citizens" 

And as a white person your reply is

"Well they shoot unarmed white citizens too, what about us"

Then I immediately wonder why this allegedly concerned white citizen is just now airing that grievance. 

It's the same with white privilege. If you can't step back and look at historical context of what it means. Then you had no intention of helping to begin with.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The issue with all this is taking offense at a group fighting for their own interests. Again do you go to breast cancer walks and discuss how colon cancer is important. That by focusing on breast cancer it's divisive to the rest of the cancer community. Of course you don't, because you realize that would be silly and ridiculous to do.


Your breast cancer analogy is flawed in this context.

Breast cancer awareness doesn't fall into the "this group did [X] to this group because of [X] reason" camp. It's apples and oranges. Nobody in the breast cancer awareness community is denying that colon cancer is bad, but rather becomes a question of the time and resources involved with studying/treating a single form of cancer. If there was a "one size fits all" method to tackling cancer then I'm sure it'd be broadly applied.



> Also this "stop talking about it" rhetoric has never solved any real problem. Real problems don't go away by ignoring. Also the type of person that gets bothered by things like "Black Lives Matter" the statement or discussion of "White Privilege" is the type of person unwilling to understand the problem to begin with. Because they're immediately internalizing it and making themselves the victim. If a black person says


Again, it's not about _not talking about it, _it's about discussing the underlying problem without causing even _more_ chaos and confusion between races. The underlying problem is abuse of authority. Racism is a symptom of a misinformed culture, but it's also not simple to diagnose and should be cautiously applied. You can't stop everyone from being racist, but you can make sure that abuse of authority gets called out and dealt with.

"All Lives Matter" is a philosophical adjustment and an attempt to put the issue in it's proper perspective. To get passed color and actually come together against the mechanism that allows mentally ill people in positions of power to conduct abhorred behavior.



> "hey it's unfair these cops are getting away with shooting unarmed black citizens"
> 
> And as a white person your reply is
> 
> ...


They're airing their grievances at the _expense _of labeling White people.

Do you know how many Black on Black, Black on White and Cop on White crimes go ignored by the MSM these days? I just posted a video in this thread with CNN caught on camera _admitting _that they purposely spin the narrative and cherry pick what they choose to cover in an effort to help push the "White cops hate Black people" agenda. That's absolutely sick and dangerous propaganda that pits the population against each other.

Oh and btw: You _are_ aware that some Black people also say "All Lives Matter", right? Again, that's because it's a philosophical difference in how to tackle the problem and not a racial one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Your breast cancer analogy is flawed in this context.
> 
> Breast cancer awareness doesn't fall into the "this group did [X] to this group because of [X] reason" camp. It's apples and oranges. Nobody in the breast cancer awareness community is denying that colon cancer is bad, but rather becomes a question of the time and resources involved with studying/treating a single form of cancer. If there was a "one size fits all" method to tackling cancer then I'm sure it'd be broadly applied.


No it's the perfect analogy. No sane Black Lives Matter believer, believes that cops should be unjustifiably abusing and killing other races. Again it's simply down to the fact All Lives Matter somehow saw black folk and their allies speaking out and against specific cases of cop on black civilian issues and somehow got offended. 

The same way there's no way to universally treat cancer there's no way to handle race relations between people let alone cops and citizens. Because the real world and biases exist amongst us. 





> Again, it's not about _not talking about it, _it's about discussing the underlying problem without causing even _more_ chaos and confusion between races. The underlying problem is abuse of authority. Racism is a symptom of a misinformed culture, but it's also not simple to diagnose and should be cautiously applied. You can't stop everyone from being racist, but you can make sure that abuse of authority gets called out and dealt with.
> 
> "All Lives Matter" is a philosophical adjustment and an attempt to put the issue in it's proper perspective. To get passed color and actually come together against the mechanism that allows mentally ill people in positions of power to conduct abhorred behavior.


No it's not talking about it. Because when you're arguing that black people saying "hey could these cops stop unjustifiably abusing and killing us" something that's been loudly discussed for decades is treated as a "hey could you say that in a kinder why so me a White Person doesn't feel like an enemy (because for some reason a lot of white people see themselves as cops lol) then you aren't really down to discuss shit. 

The biggest crock of shit in all of this is where is All Lives Matter at to seriously speak out when non-blacks are unjustifiably abuser or killed by the police? I'll tell you where they are like @Krin they're not worried about getting down to the police precinct of the officer or the local state house. They're rushing to social media and forums to go "see see cops kill everybody black people" 




> They're airing their grievances at the _expense _of labeling White people.
> 
> Do you know how many Black on Black, Black on White and Cop on White crimes go ignored by the MSM these days? I just posted a video in this thread with CNN caught on camera _admitting _that they purposely spin the narrative and cherry pick what they choose to cover in an effort to help push the "White cops hate Black people" agenda. That's absolutely sick and dangerous propaganda that pits the population against each other.
> 
> Oh and btw: You _are_ aware that some Black people also say "All Lives Matter", right? Again, that's because it's a philosophical difference in how to tackle the problem and not a racial one.


Yeah the news manipulates shit all the time on both sides. Which is why you got to read all news left, right, in the middle, and foreign when it comes to big cases. 

Because I could talk for days about how when a young white man goes to shoot up a school or movie theater the media starts pondering about "hey was he bullied", "hey did he have friends", and "hey he couldn't really help it because mental health duh". But when a black person is killed by the cops they make sure to let you know that one time in 2008 they got caught with some weed so surely they deserved it. 

As far as black people say All Lives Matter, what does that mean to me. Black Slaves were overseers on the plantations too.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Black Lives Matter = violent, mentally warped domestic terrorists

they do not want equality, they want revenge. anyone who supports them or disagrees is a coward apologist or sheep.


/ END THREAD

PS: rap Sheppard don't ever try baiting me by @ replying me again you twit


and yes, ALL LIVES MATTER!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah the news manipulates shit all the time on both sides. Which is why you got to read all news left, right, in the middle, and foreign when it comes to big cases.


This is _precisely_ the problem.

The MSM is weaponizing BLM. They're continuously instigating to get emotionally-driven people angry, and then comes the riots, burning down private property, attacking people on the streets... ect. Big Tech censors a lot of alternative media and remove comments / comment sections from their platforms, so it's becoming increasingly harder to get anything but their brand of propaganda. That's what Fascists do. There's people of all races from all over the world currently fighting police oppression related to Lockdown measures, but those are never shown on the news because it doesn't fit the narrative/agenda. George Soros funds BLM, and he's a corrupt prick who publicly said that he only cares about making money, and isn't concerned with the moral ramifications of his actions.


Perfect example: CNN puts out a video of KKK history the DAY of the Chauvin trial. I've mentioned this before because it's such a blatant example of their instigating methods.


Then you have the hypocrisy of banning people off Twitter for "inciting violence", yet someone like Lebron James does exactly that toward the cop involved in the Ma'Khia Bryant case and he remains on the platform...


The examples are endless.





> No it's the perfect analogy. No sane Black Lives Matter believer, believes that cops should be unjustifiably abusing and killing other races. Again it's simply down to the fact All Lives Matter somehow saw black folk and their allies speaking out and against specific cases of cop on black civilian issues and somehow got offended.
> 
> The same way there's no way to universally treat cancer there's no way to handle race relations between people let alone cops and citizens. Because the real world and biases exist amongst us.



I'm sorry, but no it's really not a good analogy and I explained to you exactly why.


Yeah but the very idea of "All Lives Matter", which I keep pointing out, is the philosophical approach to the abuse. Racism is symptomatic of a far bigger underlying problem, and you run into the problem of falsely labeling/stigmatizing non-racists as racist because they seemingly exhibit oppressive behavior. Point is, we are ALL being oppressed right now. Government abusing their authority is being called out all over the world in increasing amounts. 'All Lives Matter" gets rid of the dangerous generalizations and puts the focus on something that is simple to observe and push back on.




> No it's not talking about it. Because when you're arguing that black people saying "hey could these cops stop unjustifiably abusing and killing us" something that's been loudly discussed for decades is treated as a "hey could you say that in a kinder why so me a White Person doesn't feel like an enemy (because for some reason a lot of white people see themselves as cops lol) then you aren't really down to discuss shit.


^^^

See that's the kind of generalization that I'm talking about.


BLM is being weaponized by the media to cause division and chaos among the community, because it takes the attention away from absurd Government policies and helps with the destruction of Capitalism. _That_'s a big reason why it's important to focus on something that can be identified rather than compartmentalizing a racial group with labels based on MSM propaganda.



> The biggest crock of shit in all of this is where is All Lives Matter at to seriously speak out when non-blacks are unjustifiably abuser or killed by the police? I'll tell you where they are like @Krin they're not worried about getting down to the police precinct of the officer or the local state house. They're rushing to social media and forums to go "see see cops kill everybody black people"


You don't see them, because the MSM cherry-picks what they show to push agendas. There's video proof of this coming straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> This is _precisely_ the problem.
> 
> The MSM is weaponizing BLM. They're continuously instigating to get emotionally-driven people angry, and then comes the riots, burning down private property, attacking people on the streets... ect. Big Tech censors a lot of alternative media and remove comments / comment sections from their platforms, so it's becoming increasingly harder to get anything but their brand of propaganda. That's what Fascists do. There's people of all races from all over the world currently fighting police oppression related to Lockdown measures, but those are never shown on the news because it doesn't fit the narrative/agenda. George Soros funds BLM, and he's a corrupt prick who publicly said that he only cares about making money, and isn't concerned with the moral ramifications of his actions.
> 
> ...


So show me some examples of All Lives Matters getting out to protest and speak out against police violence. 

Because everything else is just ignoring the history of how things really works when shit changes. Case in point, the civil rights movement really got ground and results when shit started get fucked up. Violence against the system is the only thing the system responds to. See all of fucking history.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Case in point, the civil rights movement really got ground and results when shit started get fucked up. Violence against the system is the only thing the system responds to. See all of fucking history.



Look into the history of Fascism and Manufacturing Consent.


Misguided chaos and racial division in this day and age will turn into the end of Capitalism, and Martial Law on our streets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Look into the history of Fascism and Manufacturing Consent.
> 
> 
> Misguided chaos and racial division in this day and age will turn into the end of Capitalism, and Martial Law on our streets.


When has All Lives Matter actually got out to speak against and protest police brutality and murder of unarmed civilians that posed no threat. You support them, now prove they're about what they say with some examples.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> When has All Lives Matter actually got out to speak against and protest police brutality and murder of unarmed civilians that posed no threat. You support them, now prove they're about what they say with some examples.


You're completely missing the point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> You're completely missing the point.


No you're the one that's missing the point. You're espousing on the philosophical greatness and need for All Lives Matter to avoid conflict, while showing not a damn thing All Lives Matter has actually rallied against in the physical world, besides Black Lives Matter. 

Again since you support All Lives Matter so much, when have they as a group or set of believers actually stepped up to speak out and protest against police brutality and murder? Because yes every race does face bull shit abuse, brutality, and murder from the police. It's just so happens All Lives Matter supporters are never their to actually speak on them in this physical world of ours.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> No you're the one that's missing the point. You're espousing on the philosophical greatness and need for All Lives Matter to avoid conflict, while showing not a damn thing All Lives Matter has actually rallied against in the physical world, besides Black Lives Matter.
> 
> Again since you support All Lives Matter so much, when have they as a group or set of believers actually stepped up to speak out and protest against police brutality and murder? Because yes every race does face bull shit abuse, brutality, and murder from the police. It's just so happens All Lives Matter supporters are never their to actually speak on them in this physical world of ours.


What do YOU think would happen is people went out there waving the banner of "All Lives Matter"? You know as well as I do that the emotionally-driven BLM rioters would be all over it because (like you) they'd see it as provocation. In _this _context it would be absolutely moronic to take it to the streets.

I seriously doubt that it's a legitimate movement, but rather an effort to adjust the mantra based on the reasons that I gave you.

Like I said many times, racism is symptomatic of a much bigger societal mechanism, and racism is often assumed with insufficient evidence. Abuse of power and oppression however, is easily identified.

Now do you want video footage of worldwide protests and riots over abuse of authority in regards to Lockdown measures? You know, something that is wrecking the middle class and small businesses, and not instigated by what started as an almost fictional race war perpetuated by the MSM?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> What do YOU think would happen is people went out there waving the banner of "All Lives Matter"? You know as well as I do that the emotionally-driven BLM rioters would be all over it because (like you) they'd see it as provocation. In _this _context it would be absolutely moronic to take it to the streets.
> 
> I seriously doubt that it's a legitimate movement, but rather an effort to adjust the mantra based on the reasons that I gave you.
> 
> ...


Again until you can produce a few pieces of evidence of All Lives Matter in the United States actually getting off their keyboards and getting off their antagonist opposition of Black Lives Matter to actually fight against Police Abuse, Brutality, and Murder you have no legs to stand on. Idgaf about what's happening elsewhere in the world. You're talking about a US issue so keep it there. I already know other countries give it up different in protest. I'm not talking about them. I'm talking the United States. So until you can show All Lives Matter actually backing up this lofty philosophical meaning you claim they have in the US, I need you to STFU and sit in the corner. Because all this "but people would get upset" and "it would be difficult" is the shit folk that really don't care about protesting say.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Again until you can produce a few pieces of evidence of All Lives Matter in the United States actually getting off their keyboards and getting off their antagonist opposition of Black Lives Matter to actually fight against Police Abuse, Brutality, and Murder you have no legs to stand on. Idgaf about what's happening elsewhere in the world. You're talking about a US issue so keep it there. I already know other countries give it up different in protest. I'm not talking about them. I'm talking the United States. So until you can show All Lives Matter actually backing up this lofty philosophical meaning you claim they have in the US, I need you to STFU and sit in the corner. Because all this "but people would get upset" and "it would be difficult" is the shit folk that really don't care about protesting say.


Do you reckon a US wide candem new jersey solution would work? If the cops are reigned in like that then it should make things exponentially better?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do you reckon a US wide candem new jersey solution would work? If the cops are reigned in like that then it should make things exponentially better?


If cops were specifically reigned in and retrained them forced to reapply in certain areas it's a start. But in general I think the police just need reworking, even off heavy shit like death. Stuff like police having a quota and shit shouldn't exist. It just needs a complete reworking from the ground up.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Again until you can produce a few pieces of evidence of All Lives Matter in the United States actually getting off their keyboards and getting off their antagonist opposition of Black Lives Matter to actually fight against Police Abuse, Brutality, and Murder you have no legs to stand on. Idgaf about what's happening elsewhere in the world. You're talking about a US issue so keep it there. I already know other countries give it up different in protest. I'm not talking about them. I'm talking the United States. So until you can show All Lives Matter actually backing up this lofty philosophical meaning you claim they have in the US, I need you to STFU and sit in the corner. Because all this "but people would get upset" and "it would be difficult" is the shit folk that really don't care about protesting say.


I feel like you got emotional and didn't take the time to read anything that I just wrote.


"All Lives Matter" isn't a movement. It's a reality check.


Look, I don't believe that protesting questionable police killings is wrong at all. There's many reasons to be vocal about all forms of abuse which is happening around the world. The _only _problem that I have is fueling the idea that this is about all about race and creating racial division (which is _clearly_ an MSM agenda). Putting blanket labels on a race and readily assuming racism at every turn paints a dangerous and twisted picture of current events. Sure, racism still exists to a degree, but sometimes it's not about that. Sometimes it's the oppressor preying on weaker individuals regardless of color. That's why I'm hugely in favor of attacking the behavior and not necessarily the race (unless there's blatant proof of racism).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I feel like you got emotional and didn't take the time to read anything that I just wrote.
> 
> 
> "All Lives Matter" isn't a movement. It's a reality check.
> ...


What you wrote is a limp dick statement that people with no conviction who'd rather not address real shit say. No shit the lives of humans matter. What the fuck does that have to do with discussing specific issues races have?

The reality of life is race, class, gender, sexual orientation, and religion matter in everyday life. It super matters in the US which is a melting pot. Despite being African American, I don't face the same road in America as an African immigrant. Despite being a minority, I don't face the same road as a Hispanic American. Despite being Black I don't face the same road as a Black woman in America. 

So the quick dismal of other groups against authority is just ridiculous. 

And again point to All Lives Matter believers and vouchers actually getting involved in protesting and speaking out. Until then you like the statement are full of shit


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> What you wrote is a limp dick statement that people with no conviction who'd rather not address real shit say. No shit the lives of humans matter. What the fuck does that have to do with discussing specific issues races have?
> 
> The reality of life is race, class, gender, sexual orientation, and religion matter in everyday life. It super matters in the US which is a melting pot. Despite being African American, I don't face the same road in America as an African immigrant. Despite being a minority, I don't face the same road as a Hispanic American. Despite being Black I don't face the same road as a Black woman in America.
> 
> ...



Ok, so it all went over your head.


Got it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Ok, so it all over your head.
> 
> 
> Got it.


It's not you keep saying this phony lofty "if we just attack all police Abuse that's how we get people on board". But the problem is the self claimed "All Lives Matter" folk don't actually show that. 

Because again show me All Lives Matters backers actually getting off their ass and supporting and protesting instead of antagonizing?

Until then again STFU and sit in the corner. You're not dropping gems. You're just giving fluff speak.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's not you keep saying this phony lofty "if we just attack all police Abuse that's how we get people on board". But the problem is the self claimed "All Lives Matter" folk don't actually show that.
> 
> Because again show me All Lives Matters backers actually getting off their ass and supporting and protesting instead of antagonizing?
> 
> Until then again STFU and sit in the corner. You're not dropping gems. You're just giving fluff speak.



You're acting like "All Lives Matter" is an actual group. I keep repeating to you that it's a philosophical response to a flawed idea. People of all color show their disapproval of authoritative abuse all over the world, for various different reasons.

Sure, I'll take the condescending advice of someone that glosses over all of my points and obsesses on "All Lives Matter" being a hypocritical group (that doesn't exist) because they don't go out and protest under that mantra, knowing full well the shit that it would cause with the angry mob-like portion of BLM rioters if such a thing happened.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> *You're acting like "All Lives Matter" is an actual group. I keep repeating to you that it's a* philosophical *response* to a flawed idea. People of all color show their disapproval of authoritative abuse all over the world, for various different reasons.
> 
> Sure, I'll take the condescending advice of someone that glosses over all of my points and sticks to "All Lives Matter" being a hypocritical group (that doesn't exist) because *they don't go out and protest* under that mantra, knowing full well the shit that it would cause with the angry mob-like portion of BLM rioters if such a thing happened.


And these bolded are why I'm shitting on you for being All Lives Matter. 

On one one hand you're all "All Lives Matter is a great inclusive philosophy against abusive authority"

But then you undermine it immediately make it cowardly and worthless by saying "well of course it's not a real group, as it'd get so much flak if it was. That's not worth it, let cops kill us. Don't want to ruffle feathers".


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> And these bolded are why I'm shitting on you for being All Lives Matter.
> 
> On one one hand you're all "All Lives Matter is a great inclusive philosophy against abusive authority"
> 
> But then you undermine it immediately make it cowardly and worthless by saying "well of course it's not a real group, as it'd get so much flak if it was. That's not worth it, let cops kill us. Don't want to ruffle feathers".



It _is _an inclusive philosophy, and yes it's meant to provoke thought but that's not necessarily bad for anyone.


How do you know that these people aren't out there protesting against authoritative abuse? It's not a group, so how can you identify them in a crowd?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It _is _an inclusive philosophy, and yes it's meant to provoke thought but that's not necessarily bad for anyone.
> 
> 
> *How do you know if these people aren't out there protesting against authoritative abuse? It's not a group, so how can you identify them in a crowd?*


Because if they were out making a difference you would've been sure to talk about it. It's all talk and you know it. Which is why you're creating this stupid "well maybe these secretive silent All Lives Matters folk are out there making moves" argument.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Because if they were out making a difference you would've been sure to talk about it. It's all talk and you know it. Which is why you're creating this stupid "well maybe these secretive silent All Lives Matters folk are out there making moves" argument.



Making a difference isn't always a positive difference, that's why there's people that attempt to provoke new philosophical takes to a sensitive issue. In _this_ case I believe that it's important and I explained why throughout my lengthy discussion with you.

The only thing I'd encourage is elaboration and context assigned to the sayings so that the reader is clear on the intention and doesn't misconstrue it as an insult (like you do). I'm sure there's idiots out there that say "All Lives Matter" just to troll, and that's wrong. I don't go around saying it myself, but I understand where it's coming from when stated seriously and I don't think it's racist to do so.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

@rapaheppard, go sit in the corner and think about how emotional and triggered you're getting. You need to understand a lot of people see BLM as the propaganda terrorist organization that it is. 

All Lives Matter


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Because if they were out making a difference you would've been sure to talk about it. It's all talk and you know it. Which is why you're creating this stupid "well maybe these secretive silent All Lives Matters folk are out there making moves" argument.


I'm gonna need you to STFU, go in the corner, sit down and stop being so offended playing the victim in this thread. You need to accept that fact that not everyone wants to support a garbage organization like BLM. You also need to understand that your terrorist organization may be Derek Chavin's out since one of the jury members has already admitted to feeling threatened if they didn't vote against Chauvin.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Krin said:


> @rapaheppard, go sit in the corner and think about how emotional and triggered you're getting





Krin said:


> I'm gonna need you to STFU, go in the corner, sit down and stop being so offended playing the victim in this thread


Well the irony just writes itself


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Making a difference isn't always a positive difference, that's why there's people that attempt to provoke new philosophical takes to a sensitive issue. In _this_ case I believe that it's important and I explained why throughout my lengthy discussion with you.
> 
> The only thing I'd encourage is elaboration and context assigned to the sayings so that the reader is clear on the intention and doesn't misconstrue it as an insult. I'm sure there's idiots out there that say "All Lives Matter" just to troll, and that's wrong. *I don't go around saying it myself,* but I understand where it's coming from and I don't think it's necessarily racist to do so.


LMAO



Krin said:


> @rapaheppard, go sit in the corner and think about how emotional and triggered you're getting. You need to understand a lot of people see BLM as the propaganda terrorist organization that it is.
> 
> All Lives Matter


Yes people like yourself who sympathize with Derek Chauvin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> So what you're saying is people who's relatives were slaves in America are owed nothing by the country that did that? If that's the hill you want to die on


I don't want to sidetrack this into a full-on reparations debate, but for many many reasons, I'm 100% against the idea and think it's terrible for this country. I totally understand why others support it, however.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> LMAO


I thought you were better than this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> I don't want to sidetrack this into a full-on reparations debate, but for many many reasons, I'm 100% against the idea and think it's terrible for this country. I totally understand why others support it, however.


Fair enough


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao did I read this right? Rad Sheppard wants reparations?  

you get nothing!


----------



## Stern Man (May 2, 2021)

Repatriations!?

This demonstrates that you value money over change. No wonder the BLM movement is a joke


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> And these bolded are why I'm shitting on you for being All Lives Matter.
> 
> On one one hand you're all "All Lives Matter is a great inclusive philosophy against abusive authority"
> 
> But then you undermine it immediately make it cowardly and worthless by saying "well of course it's not a real group, as it'd get so much flak if it was. That's not worth it, let cops kill us. Don't want to ruffle feathers".





KYRA BATARA said:


> Making a difference isn't always a positive difference, that's why there's people that attempt to provoke new philosophical takes to a sensitive issue. In _this_ case I believe that it's important and I explained why throughout my lengthy discussion with you.
> 
> The only thing I'd encourage is elaboration and context assigned to the sayings so that the reader is clear on the intention and doesn't misconstrue it as an insult (like you do). I'm sure there's idiots out there that say "All Lives Matter" just to troll, and that's wrong. I don't go around saying it myself, but I understand where it's coming from when stated seriously and I don't think it's racist to do so.


All Lives Matter is, in of itself, a racist statement depending on context. Of course all lives matter is correct. That was never in question. To use the phrase when directly responding to "Black Lives Matter" is basically the equivalent of saying "so?". All Lives Matter is an unnecessary response to a movement that has legitimate purpose. It is basically attempting to undermine its purpose by playing the victim card of "our lives matter too". This is why people who are supporters of BLM get pissed whenever they hear someone spout that nonsense. It's unnecessary. Just say you don't think Black Lives Matter, because otherwise there is no legitimate reason to state it. 

At the same time though...well, I'm just going to say this.

I saw a conversation on Facebook the other day over the death of Bryant in Columbus (the girl who got shot when she was trying to stab the other girl who showed up at her house). There was a popular tweet about the incident, stating that if the girl who died was white, there would be a lot of discussion about bullying and about how she was an unfortunate victim of the society she grew up in. There would even be a law made about her or some shit (yeah I thought this was dumb too). A person responded to this tweet with "if she was white, you guys wouldn't be protesting".

And...yeah, that's the thing. BLM probably wouldn't be. They probably wouldn't even bat an eye. And that in of itself is one of the biggest reasons why I cannot support the movement anymore. I will still always fight for equality for all races, but at this point, BLM has lost their ways entirely. A cop saved another girls life, and BLM's take away from this is that this was another case of a black person dying unnecessarily at the hands of a white cop. MSM made this into a race thing once again, and BLM ignored context in order to continue to justify their movement. So yeah, while I do not agree with most of the shit Kyra says, I cannot say I blame him for refusing to get behind the distorted and confused message that BLM continues to spout. At this point, it comes across as a pity game on their part, rather than an actual attempt at change.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> It's unnecessary. Just say you don't think Black Lives Matter, because otherwise there is no legitimate reason to state it.



This is the thing though.


Saying "All Lives Matter" isn't saying that you don't think "Black Lives Matter". This would be a direct contradiction of what is implied when someone writes "All Lives Matter'. "All Lives Matter" _includes_ black lives so it can't possibly mean that.

Can it be used as provocation by someone that dislikes what BLM stands for in regards to perpetuating further racial division, or how groupings of them conduct their business? Sure. Can it be used as a method for trolling? Sure. Can it be used to undermine based on some of these reasons? Sure.

Is it racist? Well the only context that can clue you in to this conclusion is what is written before or after the person's use of "All Lives Matter", because the mantra itself has no racist connotation to it. Attempting to undermine the nature of a movement doesn't necessarily imply racism, but rather could imply disapproval for how a movement is conducted and the intended/unintended consequences at risk.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Is it racist? Well the only context that can clue you in to this conclusion is what is written before or after the person's use of "All Lives Matter", because the mantra itself has no racist connotation to it. Attempting to undermine the nature of a movement doesn't necessarily imply racism, but rather could imply disapproval for how a movement is conducted and the intended/unintended consequences at risk.


That's the point I'm trying to make. It's all in regards to context. All Lives Matter by itself is not a racist statement, but there are people out there who do use it to spout a incoherently racist statement. For some people, it's their way of hiding their racist intentions by making it seem as if they too share the belief, but want to include other races as well. Again, I have no problem with "all lives matter", but when used in context in response to a movement that is designed to help better the lives of a particular race, the timing and purpose of such a statement becomes questionable. Yes, all lives matter, but that isn't the point. That was never the point to begin with. Black Lives Matter doesn't imply that black lives are superior, just that they matter too. Black Lives Matters, if anything, is openly acknowledging that all the other lives matter, but so do theirs.

But, again, this just goes back to the problem I have with the movement as a whole, and why I can no longer truly get behind it. It has truly become an anti- white police movement, and their reaction to the death of Bryant is a showcase of that. If a police officer saving another girls life, a black one no less, is still going to result in protests from the BLM movement because he had to kill one to save her, and he's white...then I'm sorry, but you lose all credibility in my eyes. At this point, it is either taking advantage of a situation for the sake of your own agenda, or it is closet racism. Take your pick.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's the point I'm trying to make. It's all in regards to context. All Lives Matter by itself is not a racist statement, but there are people out there who do use it to spout a incoherently racist statement. For some people, it's their way of hiding their racist intentions by making it seem as if they too share the belief, but want to include other races as well. Again, I have no problem with "all lives matter", but when used in context in response to a movement that is designed to help better the lives of a particular race, the timing and purpose of such a statement becomes questionable. Yes, all lives matter, but that isn't the point. That was never the point to begin with. Black Lives Matter doesn't imply that black lives are superior, just that they matter too. Black Lives Matters, if anything, is openly acknowledging that all the other lives matter, but so do theirs.
> 
> But, again, this just goes back to the problem I have with the movement as a whole, and why I can no longer truly get behind it. It has truly become an anti- white police movement, and their reaction to the death of Bryant is a showcase of that. If a police officer saving another girls life, a black one no less, is still going to result in protests from the BLM movement because he had to kill one to save her, and he's white...then I'm sorry, but you lose all credibility in my eyes. At this point, it is either taking advantage of a situation for the sake of your own agenda, or it is closet racism. Take your pick.



I can agree with most of that.


It's fair to question the timing/motivation behind the use of "All Lives Matter", but that's what civil discourse is for.


I don't always agree with dropping "All Lives Matter" somewhere and leaving it at that, _because_ it can so easily be interpreted as provocation even when the intention is coming from a good place. It's a lot more effective when you can advocate this philosophy by elaborating on it, and elaborating on why you believe that BLM is taking the wrong approach. You will never reason with some of the angry mob-like rioters that hide under BLM as an excuse to perpetuate gratuitous chaos, but you will at least have a much greater chance of connecting with the more sensical people behind the movement.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I can agree with most of that.
> 
> 
> It's fair to question the timing/motivation behind the use of "All Lives Matter", but that's what civil discourse is for.
> ...


Expecting them to be able to be reasonable is almost impossible, because as I've stated before, BLM has become political, not a matter of right or wrong. And that's probably the biggest reason as to why BLM will never really go away because their intent isn't to actually fix the problem, but rather acknowledge it exists. Almost everyone here knows racism exists, but you are never going to see anything change if your go-to method of combating police brutality is "they have a racist agenda". Almost no reasonable person growing up with those beliefs is ever going to listen to an officer.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Ouch.



You ever notice how the lefties never quote and address posts like these lol. They cant call her a racist, so what do they got? 






Nothing.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So my take on the "All Lives Matter" and "Black Lives Matter" posts... Context is key. Without any context there is nothing wrong with saying all lives matter of course. Best example I can think of is that without context you have these two phrases "person of color" and "colored person." In a vacuum they mean the same thing. Look at the history of the phrases and it becomes pretty clear that even though the phrases are the same basically one should not be used. 

Black Lives Matter came first. All Lives Matter was done in response to protests about black people getting killed by cops. It's a phrase that you say so can criticize the name of the movement without having to actually talk about or think about the merits of the movement. You have a bunch of people protesting black people getting killed by police. What the movement is called is less important than what the movement is actually about. Personally, I think it's a terrible name for a movement because it's so easy to fight about. 

Let's talk about bands. I think the Beatles are the best band ever. If your counterpoint is that their name is stupid and they shouldn't name themselves after bugs you're not really talking about if they're the best band ever. You're just making a dumb point that doesn't really relate to what I'm trying to talk about. 

If "All Lives Matter" was actually some type of movement before BLM then no there would be nothing wrong with saying that. But when you look at where it actually came from it's just a phrase used to discredit BLM's name and not what they are trying to do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FITZ said:


> So my take on the "All Lives Matter" and "Black Lives Matter" posts... Context is key. Without any context there is nothing wrong with saying all lives matter of course. Best example I can think of is that without context you have these two phrases "person of color" and "colored person." In a vacuum they mean the same thing. Look at the history of the phrases and it becomes pretty clear that even though the phrases are the same basically one should not be used.
> 
> Black Lives Matter came first. All Lives Matter was done in response to protests about black people getting killed by cops. It's a phrase that you say so can criticize the name of the movement without having to actually talk about or think about the merits of the movement. You have a bunch of people protesting black people getting killed by police. What the movement is called is less important than what the movement is actually about. Personally, I think it's a terrible name for a movement because it's so easy to fight about.
> 
> ...


All Lives Matter is simply a response to what Black Lives Matters message became. A marxist group that wants to start a race war in this country. A cop saved a black kids life on film and they are still trying to ruin his life. Its outrageous. I dont mind someone saying Black Lives Matter. If someone is standing next to me with a Black lives Matter shirt or hat, it doesnt offend me. I believe they have genuine concerns. But the leaders and financiers of the movement have co opted it and steered it into a very dark and evil thing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

FITZ said:


> So my take on the "All Lives Matter" and "Black Lives Matter" posts... Context is key. Without any context there is nothing wrong with saying all lives matter of course. Best example I can think of is that without context you have these two phrases "person of color" and "colored person." In a vacuum they mean the same thing. Look at the history of the phrases and it becomes pretty clear that even though the phrases are the same basically one should not be used.
> 
> Black Lives Matter came first. All Lives Matter was done in response to protests about black people getting killed by cops. It's a phrase that you say so can criticize the name of the movement without having to actually talk about or think about the merits of the movement. You have a bunch of people protesting black people getting killed by police. What the movement is called is less important than what the movement is actually about. Personally, I think it's a terrible name for a movement because it's so easy to fight about.
> 
> ...


This is what so many people that are offended by the use of "All Lives Matter" don't grasp in regards to this issue. They'll automatically cry "racism!" because a mantra like "All Lives Matter" _appears_ to challenge or undermine another movement.

Challenging something or attempting to undermine it doesn't necessarily imply racism. The _only_ kind of context that would imply racism is in association with another _actual _racist comment.

For example: "Listen up you fucking N*****. ALL LIVES MATTER". <--- now _there _you can definitely say that the mantra was stated by a racist person.

Otherwise, you simply can't prove it's racist-fueled intention, you can only question it's use as a means of provocation. Thinking that a movement like BLM is flawed or corrupt isn't exclusively part of a racist mindset.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Do the people who think Black Lives Matter and Antifa are the good guys also think the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is an excellent country?

I mean . . . it's the _*Democratic People's Republic*_ of Korea. Democracy, republic, people . . . it sounds like a paradise full of freedom and fairness.

If you can understand why the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is an evil communist country despite it's deceptively-friendly name, then there's no reason you shouldn't be able do the same for BLM and Antifa.

Quit being fooled by a deceptive label. It makes you look like simple, naive children.


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a better phrase that those who abuse BLM and turned the phrase into a racist organization and movement can't mess with, because they can pretend to and be presumptuous on All Lives Matter

UNITED Lives Matter, if you're against uniting races, you're racist. nor can anyone call someone else a racist for this movement, because the very definition of a racist is someone divisive who wants to divide races, racists hate unity.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389350608117841920


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

WrestleFAQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389350608117841920


She's a teacher too. Who the heck are we hiring to teach our kids?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389425005923024897


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389350608117841920


Now SHE is racist.

"You'll never be white"

I don't recall Trump ever saying that, yet the left fights for minorities while yelling that??

These lefties virtue signaling only to hide their real racism, sociopaths try to act very social and moral too to hide it but fail.

Funny that I entered college so late in my life, I have a professor who starts getting nuts if you even suggest not taking the vaccine. ironically I just wrote a paper about how police shouldn't be involved in traffic enforcement unless serious crime involving vehicle happens.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

one of the dumbass jurors has been identified as a protester.



























and along with the fact that BLM and swamp hag Maxine literally held the country hostage if they didn't get the verdict they wanted starting to sound like the case may be appealed. imagine the rage that will ensue once he gets dismissed of charges or a much lighter sentence.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/chauvin-juror-defends-participation-washington-230418703.html


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Krin said:


> one of the dumbass jurors has been identified as a protester.
> 
> View attachment 100712
> 
> ...


I'm no expert on US courtrooms or laws but wouldn't one of the jurors being involved with BLM and Anquifa be grounds for a miss trial?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389350608117841920


she better get fired from her job, and why is her face censored? she deserves to be exposed and humiliated



Hangman said:


> I'm no expert on US courtrooms or laws but wouldn't one of the jurors being involved with BLM and Anquifa be grounds for a miss trial?


that , along with a number of other things.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hangman said:


> I'm no expert on US courtrooms or laws but wouldn't one of the jurors being involved with BLM and Anquifa be grounds for a miss trial?


Maybe. Being involved with BLM I don't think is an automatic disqualification. A lot depends on how he answered questions. Now if he outright lied about being involved then that would be grounds for a mistrial. If he was up front, said he takes part in BLM, protested in DC, but he can set any prejudices aside and be fair an impartial then he might have been allowed to stay. Now if he was taking part in BLM protests as a result of this case I think it's a different story. It's impossible to find jurors that didn't know about the case but you need jurors that haven't formed an opinion about the case. If prior to the jury trial he was out protesting because of this case then I think he formed an opinion about the case already. 

I would love to be able to give you a simple answer about this. But to give you that answer I would probably need to see a full transcript of this juror's answers to questions and his jury questionnaire.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

FITZ said:


> Maybe. Being involved with BLM I don't think is an automatic disqualification.


anyone who's donated money or participated in anything BLM related should be 100% disqualified from being on the jury.



FITZ said:


> Now if he outright lied about being involved then that would be grounds for a mistrial.


he did lie


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well yeah that seems like mistrial, and in theory some criminal charges for the juror.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Hangman said:


> I'm no expert on US courtrooms or laws but wouldn't one of the jurors being involved with BLM and Anquifa be grounds for a miss trial?


Mistrial, 100%. Absolute miscarriage of justice. My ex-wife is a high-powered attorney and she told me it's almost certain this verdict will be thrown out. Even if Chauvin is 100% guilty on all counts, looks like we'll have to repeat this debacle all over again.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> Mistrial, 100%. Absolute miscarriage of justice. My ex-wife is a high-powered attorney and she told me it's almost certain this verdict will be thrown out. Even if Chauvin is 100% guilty on all counts, looks like we'll have to repeat this debacle all over again.


Can you expound on what she thought specifically occurred that undermined the verdict's legitimacy?

I didn't really follow the case, American politics depresses me. But I do remember someone mentioning the judge did not order a media blackout, which is odd for such a high profile case.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Mistrial, 100%. Absolute miscarriage of justice. My ex-wife is a high-powered attorney and she told me it's almost certain this verdict will be thrown out. Even if Chauvin is 100% guilty on all counts, looks like we'll have to repeat this debacle all over again.


I thought judges loathe to overturn a jury verdict? The juror can say he answered the questions honestly to his understanding of the question. It is up to the defense to prove their case to the judge and they seem kinda bad at their job judging by their performance during trial.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

taker_2004 said:


> Can you expound on what she thought specifically occurred that undermined the verdict's legitimacy?
> 
> I didn't really follow the case, American politics depresses me. But I do remember someone mentioning the judge did not order a media blackout, which is odd for such a high profile case.


When a juror lies about their background and beliefs if they are material to the case, there's grounds and precedent for a mistrial. Here's just one example:









When a Juror Lies During Voir Dire


What happens when a juror lies about his or her past during jury selection? Read Jeff Adachi’s op-ed for the Daily Journal.



sfpublicdefender.org







FriedTofu said:


> I thought judges loathe to overturn a jury verdict? The juror can say he answered the questions honestly to his understanding of the question. It is up to the defense to prove their case to the judge and they seem kinda bad at their job judging by their performance during trial.


This is an open-and-shut case, however. The juror obviously lied. 

Again, I want to be clear here: I do NOT want a mistrial. I believed the evidence proved him guilty, he was found guilty, and I'd prefer he serve his time and we all move on. I don't need to see this whole thing repeated. That said, from a legal standpoint...could be very hairy.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> When a juror lies about their background and beliefs if they are material to the case, there's grounds and precedent for a mistrial.


Ah okay. That's what I meant. I'm totally oblivious to the circumstances surrounding the case. Makes sense.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> imagine the rage that will ensue once he gets dismissed of charges or a much lighter sentence.


That's exactly what they want.


This whole Chauvin kangaroo court theater on the MSM is meant to manipulate more racial division/chaos so they can move along their agenda of killing Capitalism and justify putting the military on our streets.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> When a juror lies about their background and beliefs if they are material to the case, there's grounds and precedent for a mistrial. Here's just one example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't imagine being this guy if a mistrial is the result all because he tried to game the system. He is claiming the march he joined was to commemorate MLK's speech and he did not view it as a protest against police brutality. Not sure if that is enough to legally cover his ass. Your country don't need another trial for this easy open and shut case and a waste of public resources.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> I can't imagine being this guy if a mistrial is the result all because he tried to game the system.


He really does have my sympathy if a mistrial occurs. Whether he was intentionally misleading during jury selection, we'll never know.



FriedTofu said:


> He is claiming the march he joined was to commemorate MLK's speech and he did not view it as a protest against police brutality. Not sure if that is enough to legally cover his ass.


It's not, because most (if not all) jury selection questionnaires include space for the person to expand or extrapolate on an answer that requires more nuance than a simple "yes" or "no". Even if this rally was indeed an MLK rally unrelated to Black Lives Matter, he clearly supported the movement and was legally required to clarify his position.



FriedTofu said:


> Your country don't need another trial for this easy open and shut case and a waste of public resources.


Tell me about it. I don't even want to think about the riots we'll have to endure if a mistrial is handed down. Sweet Jesus on a pteranodon.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> It's not, because most (if not all) jury selection questionnaires include space for the person to expand or extrapolate on an answer that requires more nuance than a simple "yes" or "no". Even if this rally was indeed an MLK rally unrelated to Black Lives Matter, he clearly supported the movement and was legally required to clarify his position.


The thing is he claimed he did disclose to the defense lawyer he had very favorable opinion on the BLM movement during jury selection so I don't think his opinion on BLM is a case for mistrial. I am more curious if his flimsy interpretation of the Washington protest/march is enough to cover his ass and prevent a mistrial. All this seem to point to the incompetence of the defense unless their whole gambit is to cause a mistrial. :/


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> The thing is he claimed he did disclose to the defense lawyer he had very favorable opinion on the BLM movement during jury selection so I don't think his opinion on BLM is a case for mistrial. I am more curious if his flimsy interpretation of the Washington protest/march is enough to cover his ass and prevent a mistrial. All this seem to point to the incompetence of the defense unless their whole gambit is to cause a mistrial. :/


Crucially, him disclosing positive feelings about BLM doesn't matter if a judge believes his answer to the original question was dishonest or misleading. Differentiating between a BLM and MLK rally in mid-2020 is a hazy line to try to draw.

Also, while it's clear in a vacuum that the defense should have kept him off the jury, we simply don't know how many peremptory challenges the defense may have already used before they got to this guy.





__





Jury Selection in Criminal Cases


Lawyers and judges select juries by a process known as “voir dire,” in which the judge and attorneys for both sides ask potential jurors questions to determine i




www.nolo.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Crucially, him disclosing positive feelings about BLM doesn't matter if a judge believes his answer to the original question was dishonest or misleading. Differentiating between a BLM and MLK rally in mid-2020 is a hazy line to try to draw.
> 
> Also, while it's clear in a vacuum that the defense should have kept him off the jury, we simply don't know how many peremptory challenges the defense may have already used before they got to this guy.
> 
> ...


Which brings us back full circle to my original point that this is likely going to be up to the judge and whether the defense can convince the judge the defendant was denied his right to having 12 impartial jurors.

Maybe you are right and I am too harsh to the defense. He might be the only black person that answered no to those two questions honestly based on a technicality.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Which brings us back full circle to my original point that this is likely going to be up to the judge and whether the defense can convince the judge the defendant was denied his right to having 12 impartial jurors.
> 
> Maybe you are right and I am too harsh to the defense. He might be the only black person that answered no to those two questions honestly based on a technicality.


Well, yeah, of course it was always up to convincing the judge. Much to my chagrin, it seems the defense has a fairly strong gripe here. 

And yeah, there's really no way to pierce through the jury selection process. It's entirely possible that the defense had to use all their peremptory challenges on more outwardly pro-BLM potential jurors and that this guy was what they had left.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Juror admits to fear of retaliation relating to the verdict :




_*"I didn't want to go through this whole rioting and destruction again, and you know, a little concerned about people outside my house if they weren't happy with the verdict." *_


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Why am I not surprised? Bet he gets his pension back and a promotion to chief of police. And the cycle of police misconduct will continue because no political party has the balls to do something about the amount of power they have.


----------

